# Wie entsteht unser Denken? (Bitte *erst LESEN*, dann Voten!)



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

Ich finde es iwie sehr faszinierend... die Menschen... wie sie darauf kommen entscheidungen zu treffen, die eigentlich total sinnlos oder gar gefährlicher sind als die alternative...

Im Grunde funktioniert ein Mensch - physologisch gesehen - nicht anders als eine Maschine:
Elektrische Ströme steuern alles.
Aber ich kann nicht verstehen, wie es sein kann, das aus elektrischen Strömen, aus chemischen Reaktionen und dem ganzen  kram unser Denken entsteht.
Da gibts iwas... also doch sowas wie einen Gott oder Göttin?
oder ich bin einfach zu blöd.. =(


*Ein Beispiel:*

Eine Maschine und ein Mensch gehen den selben weg nach Hause.
Unterwegs kommt eine Gabelung, an der sie sich entscheiden müssen, wolang sie gehen.
Sie gehen das erste mal diese Gabelung entlang.
Beide Wege der Gabelung führen zum Ziel.
Der eine weg über eine offene Landschaft, wo man gefahr läuft von raubtieren angefallen zu werden.
Der andere Weg durch einen Wald, in dem man sich verirren kann.

Was macht der Mensch?
Was macht die Maschine?

Beide Rechnen, gehen die Wahrscheinlichkeiten durch.
Der Mensch ist aber nicht so wie eine Maschine, er kann nicht so tiefgründig arbeiten und geht einfach los.
Die Maschine rechnet und rechnet bis schließlich ein festes ergebnis steht, wolang sie geht.

Da beide die beiden Wege nicht kennen, wird die Maschine nicht losgehen, da sie auf kein Ergebnis kommt.
Der Mensch geht los - auf gut glück.

Warum? Das versteh ich iwie nicht.
Da muss iwas sein...

Obwohl ich nicht an Gott oder sonstwen glaube..

Nira

Edit:
Die anderen Fragen sind nur rein Informativ (die fragen bzgl. eines Glaubens), um einen kleinen Zusammenhang darzustellen.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. März 2009)

Aloha!^^
*
Sehr gutes Thema!*

Allerdings konnt ich an der Umfrage wegen eines Fehlers nicht teilnehmen. Ich bin im Umgang mit anderen Religionen "offen" im Sinne von Neugierig. Leider fand ich nix passendes und darf nur teilnehmen wenn ich alles ankreuze!^^

Bin mal gespannt was zusammen kommt ich hoffe ich komme nachher dazu hier mal reinzuschreiben.


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

Wenn nix passendes da ist, dann "ich enthalte mich der stimme" =)

Discuss plz =D


----------



## Davatar (18. März 2009)

> Wie stehst du zum Glauben anderer?
> Feindselig
> Neutral / gleichgültig
> Abneigend
> -- ich enthalte mich meiner Stimme


Wie wärs mit akzeptierend, aufgeschlossen, positiv eingestellt, irgendsowas? Ich finde es wichtig zu sagen, dass man anderen Religionen gegenüber positiv eingestellt sein kann, daher kann ich an der Umfrage auch nicht teilnehmen.


----------



## Syane (18. März 2009)

Hm wegend er Gabelung würd ich sagen der Mensch handelt dann aus Instinkt ... die Maschiene handelt (rechnet) weil sie so programiert wurde...aber letzlich kommts auf die maschiene drauf an ..ists ein Kampfrobvotter der die gefährlichen tiere umkloppt ..oder eher einer der gute Sensoren hat naja...das kann man so evtl auch auf den Menschen Kupfern naja ...mal davon abgesehend as er ja nicht weiß welche gefahren auf ihn lauern ebensowenig wie der robotter (Da er da ja noch nie lang gegangen ist...


Ich werd noch etwas über das generelle Warum nachdenken.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2009)

Für mich ist die Seele das Bioelektrische Feld in uns und um uns herum, die verschiedenen Informationen als Knotenpunkte und elektrische Muster abgespeichert und (im Idealfall) jederzeit wieder abrufbar, sprich alle unsere Erfahrungen (verknüpft mit Emotionen) gemeinsam mit dem "vorprogramierten" Verhaltensweisen die uns angeboren sind und die wir erfahren haben.

Zu der Gabelung, der Mensch reagiert so, weil er auf die gespeicherten Erfahrungen zurückgreifen kann inklusive des vorprogramierten Wissens in uns, er evaluiert die Situation und wägt ab aufgrund dieser Informationen und entscheidet sich dann dementsprechend (und aufgrund des Erfahrungsschatzes agiert jeder Mensch verschieden), die Maschine kann nicht auf "Erfahrungen" und dementsprechende Emotionen zurückgreifen und kann sich nur darauf beziehen was einprogrammiert wurde, eine Maschine kann nicht wirklich "entscheiden" sie durchläuft immer nur ein Programm, sprich die Maschine bekommt Daten und agiert nach der Programmierung auf diese Daten...

Zum Beispiel: Maschine bekommt einprogrammiert: Tageslicht -> Waldweg, Nacht -> Offenes Gelände
und die Maschine kann nur so reagieren wie sie programmiert wurde, sprich wie oben genannt
Bei deinem Beispiel würde also dann die Maschine in der Dämmerung stehen und somit widersprüchliche Datensätze empfangen und nicht losgehen.

Der Mensch hingegen kann sich auf Wahrscheinlichkeiten verlassen also er überlegt, wo ist es wahrscheinlicher das ich heile ankomme, wie sind meine Fähigkeiten, traue ich es mir zu. Beim Menschen ist es eben keine stehende Programmierung sondern sich stetig erweiternde und alternierende Erfahrungen aufgrund er dann solche Entscheidungen fällen kann. Hinzu kommen natürlich auch Emotionen und zum Beispiel ein Sinn für Mut oder Orientierung, ein mutiger Mensch (beschränkte Angstempfängnis) wird sicherlich das Offene Gelände vorziehen, ein Mensch der sich gut orientieren kann den Wald...

Hoffe es wird klar was ich sagen wollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. März 2009)

Uuuuuff ein wirklich schwieriges Thema!

Der Mensch ist definitiv keine Maschine weil eine Maschine keine Gefühle hat. Sie funktioniert oder funktioniert nicht. Sie macht wofür sie geschaffen wurde bis sie abgeschaltet wird. Tiere sind wir keine weil wir nicht nur aus Erfahrungen lernen sondern auch Dinge weiter entwickeln und jetzt kommts: Weil wir unnütze Dinge tun!^^
Kein Tier würde ein Kunstwerk bauen! oO Perfekt sind wir deshalb nicht weil wir immernoch den tierischen Instinkt besitzen!^^

Das beschreibt wohl am besten, was wir alles nicht sind! Dementsprechend bleibt halt nur noch intelligentes Leben über....


Religion:

Es ist egal welcher Religion man angehört solange man ihre friedfertigen Ansätze befolgt. Religionen dienten früher dazu das Volk zu führen nur wenige erkannten den tatsächlichen Sinn dahinter. Etwas zu tun ohne sofort eine Gegenleistung zu erwarten "Gott wird es dir Danken!". Leider wurden sie viel zu oft benutzt. 

Interessant ist z.B. was für Geschichten in der Bibel stehen. Man kann durchaus seine Lehren daraus ziehen wie es später mit Märchen gemacht wurde. Allerdings war die Bibel doch schon etwas brutaler. Dort wurden die Erstgeborenen erschlagen, hier wurde ein Krieg geführt usw. ja das Leben ist kein Ponyhof....

Budismus ist auch äusserst interessant und zeigt auf wie man seine "Rolle" im Leben eigentlich ständig wechseln kann. Mal ist man in dieser Rolle dann wieder in der gegenüberliegenden... vor allem auch wegen der Reinkarnation interessant.....


Geprägt von:

Aber tatsächlich geprägt hat mich das handeln von Menschen und Dinge die mir selbst wiederfahren sind. 

Meine Religion:

röm.katholisch von Geburt an, ich betrachte es nicht als wichtig welche Religion man angehört oder wie oft man in die Kirche geht es geht darum ob man den Grundgedanken lebt, das, was für einen davon tatsächlich sinnig ist! (ja ich zahle Kirchensteuer^^)

Was mich interessiert:

Mal schauen wie lange es geht, bis dieser Thread bei dieser einen letzten alles beantworteten Frage angekommen ist, deren Antwort angeblich "42" ist!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich möchte jetzt den Thread sicher nicht ins lächerliche ziehen, aber irgendwann kommt an den Punkt wo man tatsächlich fragen muß: "Was ist denn der Sinn des Lebens??" Um davon Rückschlüsse auf die anderen antworten zu machen.


----------



## RomanGV1 (18. März 2009)

ich bin Atheist (ich glaube an nichts)

- ich bin Atheist -> es gibt sowas für mich nicht

Nein, es gibt keine seele.

Wie kamst du auf deinen Glauben?
Da ich keinen habe...naja..

Tja..wenn ich dazu was sagen soll...is halt so..
Ein mensch is ja auch wie nen PC.. das kind is der neue PC..
Die eltern programieren das kind...und den rest bringt es sich selbst bei..wie ne High End KI/VI.
Genau so gut könnte man sagen : Was ist leben?
Ich denke darauf gibt es keine antwort.....
Weill wir vieles noch garnicht kennen..was weiss ich...

Warum schreibe ich hier?
Weill die in meinem clan irgendwelche aldishooter zocken...und ich lange weille habe..
Da ich nur RPG und so zocke.....aber das is nen anderes thema..

Viel spass noch.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (18. März 2009)

Also irgendwie passen der Text und die Umfrage nicht wirklich zusammen. Im Text geht es um den Denkprozess und Entscheidungsfindung, in der Umfrage eigentlich um den eigenen Glauben bzw die eigene Einstellung zu anderen Glaubensrichtungen.

Deshalb widme ich mich mal dem Thema "Denken". Da das andere hier schon viel zu oft durchgekaut wurde.

Ich glaube im großen und ganzen kann man das menschliche Gehirn schon mit einem Computer/Rechner vergleichen, allerdings auch nur in dem Maße wie man einen Papierflieger mit einem modernen Kampfjet vergleichen kann.
Deswegen sollte bei dem Gabelungsbeispiel nicht von derzeitigen Rechenmaschinen ausgegangen werden, sondern von von einem Computer mit grundlegenden Programmen/Sensoren (ähnlich unseren Sinnesorganen) und einem Programm das Zusammenhänge herstellt (zB: Feuer <-> heiß/Schmerz), und zwar durch Erfahrung. Dann fehlen zwar immer noch die ganzen chemischen Prozesse, aber naja. 
Auch ein Mensch wird dann nicht einfach blindlins losgehen sondern erstmal stehen bleiben und die Situation einschätzen. Er wird seine Ägnste gegenüber Raubtieren und dem Verirrt sein prüfen, den sichtbaren Teil der beiden Wege mit einbeziehen, seinen eigenen Fähigkeiten, etc. Und menschliche Entscheidungen können auch durchaus lange dauern. Als möglichst unpassendes Beispiel bringe ich da mal einkaufende Frauen mit ein, die stundenlang die gleichen Kleidungsstücke anprobieren. Manchmal geht es auch so weit, dass man entnervt aufgibt und es einfach sein lässt.

Aber mal weg von den zwei Wegen: 
Wie ensteht das Denken wirklich. 

Keine Ahnung. Ich weiß es nicht und kann auch nur die Erklärung wie am Anfang abgeben, dh elektrische Ströme im Gehirn etc. Ich weiß auch nicht wie ein Computer wirklich funktioniert. Gott hat aber meiner Meinung nach in beiden Dingen nichts verloren.
Also würde ich die Antwort "Ich bin einfach zu blöd" wählen.


Genug Senf? Dann wünsch ich guten Appetit.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. März 2009)

Frage 1000 Menschen was sie denken, was der Mensch ist, was die Seele ist, ... und du wirst 1000 Antworten erhalten.

Das feine dabei: Jeder hat Recht. Jeder hat seine eigene Wahrheit, seinen eigenen Weg. Es gibt soviele Wahrheiten, wie es Menschen gibt. Die Kunst ist es, jedem seine Wahrheit zuzusprechen und zu lassen, ohne dabei seine eigene Wahrheit gefährdet zu sehen.

Woran ich glaube? Es gibt eine Seele. Jeder von uns ist eine ewig individuelle spirituelle Macht im Gewand. Es gibt Gott als ewige vollkommene Person. Die ganze Schöpfung (sowohl materielle als auch spirituelle Welt) ist unser Spielplatz, um uns auszuleben, auszudrücken, auszutoben und um alle Erfahrungen zu machen, die wir wollen. Alles ist (bedingt) möglich, alles ist erlaubt - und alles hat Konsequenzen. Das ist meine Wahrheit.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> full quote



Im Universum gibt es Naturgesetze die sagen was passiert, wenn bestimmte umstände aufeinander treffen. Z.B. wird ein Stein irgendwann eine schräge Fläche hinunterrolllen wenn die Anziehungskraft + den Grad der Fläche zusammen stark genug sind um ihn ins Rollen zu bringen. 

Bei Lebewesen & Maschinen ist es anders. Sie bewegen sich zwar im Rahmen der Naturgesetze nehmen aber eigene Handlungen vor. 

Maschienen haben sogar einen bestimmten Sinn und wenn man sagen würde der Mensch wäre nur eine komplexe Maschiene müßte man ja direkt die Existenz eines übergeordneten Wesen unterstellen.

Jetzt ist es so, dass ein Mensch noch komplexer ist als eine Maschine, ja Leben allgemein! Es reproduziert sich, verändert sich und paßt sich an. Selbst wenn Menschen aus Einnzellern entstanden sind so ist doch die Information darin so komplex, das es die einer Maschine um längern überschreitet. Sonst müßte ja schon jemand auf unserem Planeten selbst Leben erschaffen habe oder? Immerhin haben wir schon sehr viele komplexe Maschinen.

War es ein Zufall oder steckt ein Plan dahinter? Wie hoch ist die Chance, dass sich Leben per Zufall selbst entwickelt? Ich behaupte sie ist verschwindent gering.



@spectrumizer

Ich geb dir vollkommen Recht! Manche Antworten haben auch ein Verfallsdatum, sie sind nur für eine bestimmte Zeit gültig, andere sind nur für einen bestimmten Personenkreis richtig und im allgemeinen sind gerade bei solchen Themen gibt es kein wirkliches Falsch oder Richtig. Aber ist es nichtmal interessant zu hören was andere Menschen denken? Und vor allem wie sie zu diesem Entschluß gekommen sind? Sind Meinungen nicht letztendlich eine logische Konsequenz von unseren Erfahrungen & Wissen in höhe der Zeit die wir hatten um sie zu sammeln? Oder sollte es das nicht zumindestens sein?


----------



## Niranda (18. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel: Maschine bekommt einprogrammiert: Tageslicht -> Waldweg, Nacht -> Offenes Gelände
> und die Maschine kann nur so reagieren wie sie programmiert wurde, sprich wie oben genannt
> Bei deinem Beispiel würde also dann die Maschine in der Dämmerung stehen und somit widersprüchliche Datensätze empfangen und nicht losgehen.
> 
> Der Mensch hingegen kann sich auf Wahrscheinlichkeiten verlassen also er überlegt, wo ist es wahrscheinlicher das ich heile ankomme, wie sind meine Fähigkeiten, traue ich es mir zu. Beim Menschen ist es eben keine stehende Programmierung sondern sich stetig erweiternde und alternierende Erfahrungen aufgrund er dann solche Entscheidungen fällen kann. Hinzu kommen natürlich auch Emotionen und zum Beispiel ein Sinn für Mut oder Orientierung, ein mutiger Mensch (beschränkte Angstempfängnis) wird sicherlich das Offene Gelände vorziehen, ein Mensch der sich gut orientieren kann den Wald...



Das ist ein großer Irrglaube.
Maschinen sind schon heute sehr wohl in der Lage Daten zu verarbeiten - zwar noch nicht so komplex, aber doch schon sehr sehr fortgeschritten. Das kann ich aus gutem Grund behaupten, weil ich selbst unter anderem neuronale Technologien entwickle/programmiere.

Beispiel wäre hier eine Hausautomation.
Meine Steuerung des Hauses, die seit ca. 6Monaten im Betrieb ist lernt den Tagesrhythmus - Tag für Tag.
Um nicht ganz auszuaten:
Sie lernt, wie der Tageswechsel ist, genauso wie Wetterumschwünge. Der PC steuert ein Rollo.
Bevor die Sonne aufgeht, wird das Rollo geöffnet - aufgrund der vorher gespeicherten Daten, die es selbst zusammengetragen hat.
Genauso kann es schon relativ gut Wetterbedingungen kalkulieren, wenn auch derzeit nur Wind. Sprich das Rollo schließt sich, bevor Wind aufkommt und öffnet erst wieder, wenn kein Wind mehr draußen ist. Also es kann auch kurz 10min Pause sein, was z.B. bei einem Sturm der Fall sein kann - das Rollo wird nicht öffnen.
Das gleiche geht auch mit Lampen, Toastern, Herd, Wasserkochern uvm.
Er weiß, wie ich Tag für Tag aufstehe, auch aufgrund vorher geschehener Ereignisse. Es brachte sich selbst bei, wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist, das ich in der Nacht zum Donnerstag hin nur 5 Stunden schlafe und was ich vorher gemacht habe.
Ändert sich iwas, ändert sich auch das verhalten der Maschine.
Also wie ein Mensch.

Trotzdem wagt eine Maschine nie den ersten schritt - ohne Befehl versteht sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber die programmierung einer solchen KI ist sehr aufwendig, Zeitintensiv und fordert ein tieflegendes Grundwissen - ich hab hier nur eines der einfachsten Beispiele genommen, damits wirklich jeder versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Die anderen Fragen sind nur rein Informativ (die fragen bzgl. eines Glaubens), um einen kleinen Zusammenhang darzustellen.


----------



## spectrumizer (18. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Aber ist es nichtmal interessant zu hören was andere Menschen denken? [...]


Ja, natürlich. Sich auszutauschen ist nie falsch. Nur muß man halt aufpassen, dass man daraus keine Streiterei entstehen lässt über "meine Wahrheit ist größer / besser wie deine" oder sowas.

Und man muß (in meinen Augen) auch schauen, wann es sich "lohnt", sich über sowas auszutauschen. Wenn du Leute hast, die verschlossen und borniert sagen "Nein, es gibt keine Seele, es gibt keinen Gott und das alles interessiert mich auch 'n feuchten ... Basta!". Da lass ich lieber die Leute mit ihrer Meinung wie sie sind.

Aber wenn jemand sagt "Ich glaube es gibt keine Seele und ich glaube auch nicht an Gott, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wie sowas denn möglich sein soll", steckt da 'ne ganz andere Qualität und ein Fundament dahinter, wo man sich gegenseitig berreichern und seinen Horizont erweitern kann.

Offenheit, Toleranz und Ehrlichkeit sind bei sowas denke ich feste Vorraussetzung. Vorallem Ehrlichkeit sich selbst gegenüber, dass man es einfach nicht weiss und wissen kann. Selbst wenn man sich auf empirische Lehrmeinung verlässt (Atheist) oder auch auf religiöses Wissen. Beides ist nur ein "Glaube". Der Atheist ist genauso gläubig, wie der Bibelanhänger. Nur auf anderen Ebenen.

Glaube hört dann auf, wenn man anfängt, zu erfahren. Und das "Problem" bei den meisten Atheisten ist, dass sie keine spirituellen Erfahrungen kennen sondern nur materielle. Und sie verschließen sich sogar davor, selbst vor der Möglichkeit, dass es sowas geben könnte.
Jemand der beides kennt und erfährt, wird auch keine Probleme damit haben, beides als gleichwertig zu akzeptieren. Vorrausgesetzt, er will seine Wahrheit nicht zur absoluten Wahrheit über alle anderen machen, um sie zu belehren, welchen Weg sie gehen müssen/sollen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. März 2009)

> Trotzdem wagt eine Maschine nie den ersten schritt - ohne Befehl versteht sich wink.gif



und genau das ist der springende Punkt... auch deine Haussteuerung reagiert nur auf ein Programm... es weiß nur "Sensor meldet Sonnenlicht, Reaktion -> Rolläden hoch" es hat aber keine Entscheidungsgewalt... ein Mensch kann auch sagen "Nö heute lass ichs unten" oder "Ich machs nur halb hoch" eine Maschine kann solche Entscheidungen nicht selbstständig tätigen.


----------



## Scrätcher (18. März 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Das ist ein großer Irrglaube.
> Maschinen sind schon heute sehr wohl in der Lage Daten zu verarbeiten - zwar noch nicht so komplex, aber doch schon sehr sehr fortgeschritten. Das kann ich aus gutem Grund behaupten, weil ich selbst unter anderem neuronale Technologien entwickle/programmiere.
> 
> Trotzdem wagt eine Maschine nie den ersten schritt - ohne Befehl versteht sich
> ...



Hat sie einen Sinn? Ja! Sie macht was du ihr gesagt hast, sie lernt den Tagesrythmus. Macht sie mal was anderes? Oder hinterfragt deine Befehle? Nur wenn du es ihr sagst oder ihr einprogrammiert hast. Hat sie mal nen schlechten Tag? Oder entwickelt sich selbständig weiter weil sie gesehen hatt, sie könnte auch den Abwasch übernehmen? 

Eine Maschine hat es immer einfach! Sie hat den Sinn ihres Lebens praktisch schon in der Programmierung!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich. Sich auszutauschen ist nie falsch. Nur muß man halt aufpassen, dass man daraus keine Streiterei entstehen lässt über "meine Wahrheit ist größer / besser wie deine" oder sowas.
> 
> Und man muß (in meinen Augen) auch schauen, wann es sich "lohnt", sich über sowas auszutauschen. Wenn du Leute hast, die verschlossen und borniert sagen "Nein, es gibt keine Seele, es gibt keinen Gott und das alles interessiert mich auch 'n feuchten ... Basta!". Da lass ich lieber die Leute mit ihrer Meinung wie sie sind.
> 
> ...



Stimmt, allerdings wurde hier direkt gefragt. Sicher ist das nicht das "richtige" Forum. Eigentlich gehört so eine Frage in ein philosophisches Forum doch wo findet man heutzutage Jugendliche? Wo ist die Chance höher in jemanden diese "Suche nach dem Sinn des Lebens" auszulösen höher als hier? Ich glaube nicht, dass ein Jugendlicher in einen Vortrag über Gott und die Welt geht, oder zumindestens nur ein kleiner Teil die meisten spielen oder gehen fort. Sie stellen sich die Frage zwar, aber die anderen Reize überwiegen wieder. So ist das hier doch zumindestens ein Anfang wenn schon ein Thread zum Thema aufgemacht wird. Wen es interessiert der wird weiter forschen, er wird auf Religionen stoßen, auf die Geschichte, auf Philosophen und vieles mehr, manchmal reicht es einfach den Stein ins Rollen zu bringen.

Und dieses Forum heisst ja eigentlich "Gott & die Welt"


----------



## spectrumizer (18. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Stimmt, allerdings wurde hier direkt gefragt. Sicher ist das nicht das "richtige" Forum. Eigentlich gehört so eine Frage in ein philosophisches Forum doch wo findet man heutzutage Jugendliche? Wo ist die Chance höher in jemanden diese "Suche nach dem Sinn des Lebens" auszulösen höher als hier?


Ja, persönlich und privat unterhalte ich mich über das Thema sehr gern.

Aber ich hab schon zuviele seitenlange Diskussionen in diversen Foren erlebt, wo zig Leute daran teilnehmen, alle durcheinander reden, Phrasen zusammenhanglos rausgerissen und zerpflückt werden und jeder jeden davon überzeugen will, dass seine Ansicht über Gott & Co die wahre ist. Und da war ich zum Teil auch keinen deut besser, bzw. man lässt sich da schnell hinreissen, sich auch auf dieses Level zu begeben.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2009)

ich glaub an keinen gott oder sonstiges damit habe ich durch meine eigenen erfahrungen abgeschlossen. wenn es einen gott gibt mag ich ihn nicht was er vielen menschen antut das er verhindern könnte als "allmächtiger"

das jeder meinsch eine seele hat glaub ich jedoch. man siet sie nicht aber sie ist sowas wie der weg in die zukunft.


----------



## Niranda (19. März 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> und genau das ist der springende Punkt... auch deine Haussteuerung reagiert nur auf ein Programm... es weiß nur "Sensor meldet Sonnenlicht, Reaktion -> Rolläden hoch"


Das die Rolläden hochfahren hängt nicht (direkt) von der Lichthelligkeit ab, sondern von den gewonnenen Erfahrungen



Selor schrieb:


> es hat aber keine Entscheidungsgewalt... ein Mensch kann auch sagen "Nö heute lass ichs unten" oder "Ich machs nur halb hoch" eine Maschine kann solche Entscheidungen nicht selbstständig tätigen.


Und genau darum gehts doch.
Allerdings musst du hier Gründe mit einbeziehen, warum der Mensch heute mal das Rollo nur halb aufmacht.

Aber hauptsächlichst wollte ich mit dem ganzen Beispiel sagen, dass Maschinen schon lange nicht mehr komplett vorprogrammiert sein müssen. Sie können 'lernen' und entsprechend (am effektivsten) 'entscheiden'.

Um mal zurückzukommen:
Also müsste die Maschine die Wahrscheinlichkeit den weg mit weniger schwierigkeiten zu wählen viel genauer Treffen als der Mensch, weil sie strickt ohne wenn udn aber Bedingungen erfüllt oder nicht erfüllt.


----------



## dejaspeed (19. März 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Das die Rolläden hochfahren hängt nicht (direkt) von der Lichthelligkeit ab, sondern von den gewonnenen Erfahrungen
> 
> 
> Und genau darum gehts doch.
> ...



Gewonne "erfahrungen" die aber immernoch einer primären aufgabe unterliegen, halte das licht fern. 
Eine Maschine kann immer nur im rahmen ihre Primären programmierung operieren wenn ich einen Roboter beibringe wie er zu laufen hat dann wird er dies auch tuen nur ist das ids auch das einzigste was er wirklich gut kann dann auch gleich zu erwarten das er auf einen schlag genauso agil wie ein mensch reagieren kann wenn er zum beispiel Basketball spielen würde würde nicht funktionieren da es für die maschine nicht zu bewerkstelligen wäre schon allein der tatsache wegen das es an "Rechenleistung" fehlt.

Schon der vergleich zwichen einen Computer und das Menschliche gehirn zeigt auch wieso man stelle sich vor jeder Komponente in einen Computer, selbst die leiterbahnen auf den Mainboard währen in der lage aktiv unabhängig von ihrere eigentlichen funktion daten und informationen verarbeiten würde denn nicht dieses system den bisherigen Schema alles von einen Zentralprozessor verarbeiten zu lassen die Show stehlen ? 

Ja und das um längen nur ist man weit davon entfernt diese Art der verteilten berechnung auch effektiv einzusetzen selbst die sogenannten Cluster die man gern in RZ vorfindet gehorchen nach wie vor dem Schema Zentralprozessor auch wenn diese zusammengeschaltet werden täuscht es schlecht über die uneffektivität dieses System hinweg. Die verarbeitungswege sind fest vorgeben alles wird auf eine feste Spur gezwengt würde auch nur ein anderer Teil diese system eine aufgabe ausführen wollen für die es nicht vorgesehen war, kollabiert die ganze struktur.

Das gehirn ist quasi ein Biologischer Computer der in seinen aufbau als neurales Netzwerk gesehen wird das heist es besteht aus unmengen an kleinen unspezialisierten "Recheneinheiten" die über einen gewaltigen ausmaß an querverbindungen zu anderen zellen aufweisen und jede zelle die teil dieses Netzwerk ist, kann eine beliebige aufgabe ausführen viele würden dies vermutlich als Chaos sehen aber vll ist genau dieses Chaos der Schlüssel zu unserer Denkweise wie offt registriert man das man auf einmal ohne irgend ein anstoß bekommen zu haben eine Melodie summt oder einfach anfängt nervös mit dem Fuß herumzuwackeln gepart mit der fähigkeit eigene neue Verbindungen zu erzeugen also sich quasi selbst zu verändern oder einfach sich zu erweitern zeugt von einer gewaltigen Flexibilität die selbst bei beschädigungen komplexe funktionen übernehmen bzw ersetzen kann beispiele gibt es ja zu genüge.


----------



## Thedynamike (19. März 2009)

Woher weisst du denn, dass der Mensch nicht auch nur eine Maschine ist, erschaffen von irgendwem vor langer Zeit.
Vielleicht haben wir uns ja irgendwann selbstständig gemacht und die Kontrolle übernommen. Wir arbeiten ja auch mit Elektrizität, unser Gehirn ist eine große Batterie.
Zur Zeit versucht man an Hochschulen biologische Computer zu entwickeln. Sollte das gelingen, dann ist der Unterschied Mensch <->  Maschine doch nur noch minimal.

Zu deinem Beispiel: Wer sagt dir, dass der Entscheidungsprozess beim Menschen nicht auch eine mathematische Funktionsdatenbank ist?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. März 2009)

Ich bin Atheist, glaube an keine Seele und wurde zum Glück atheistisch erzogen. Religionen trete ich eher feindseelig - bis stark feindseelig - gegenüber, da ich es als eine Schwäche ansehe, an Gott, Geister, Schicksal usw zu glauben. Ebenso halte ich das religiöse Erziehen von Kindern als Menschenrechtsverletzung. (Glaubensfreiheit adé)

@TE: Der Mensch handelt nach seinen Instinkten und seinen Erfahrungen. Eine Maschine muss man programieren. Das sind zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Dinge.

Ausserdem sagst Du, dass beide die Wahrscheinlichkeiten durchgehen, später sagst Du allerdings, dass der Mensch "auf gut Glück" los läuft. Da hast Du einen Fehler, da sich das beides gegenseitig ausschließt.

PS: Ich will nach Finnland, da glauben nur ca. 14% an etwas Übernatürliches.^^ In Deutschland sind es ganze 40% (Glaub ich, bin mir nichtmehr ganz sicher) und in Amerika sind es sogar 92%. Idioten ... *hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (19. März 2009)

Ne, ich meinte das beide die Wahrscheinlichkeiten abschätzen - wie sei mal dahingestellt - der mensch aber am Ende dieses Prozesses auf Gut GLück losläuft, weil Weg A ein genauso Risiko birgt wie Weg B - woran eine Maschine verzweifeln wird.


----------



## claet (19. März 2009)

Jetzt muss ich mal was ganz neues in die Runde werfen. Ich stelle jetzt einfach mal eine Theorie auf. Das ist nicht unbedingt meine Meinung, ganz davon abgeneigt bin ich aber auch nicht.

Auch wenn wir über die Existenz von Quanten und deren "chaotisches Verhalten" Bescheid wissen, unser Universum ist dennoch physikalisch vorhersehbar (Vielleicht ist das Verhalten gar nicht chaotisch, vllt verstehen wir es einfach nicht - aber egal, anderes Thema). Wir wissen, wenn wir ein Objekt hochheben und loslassen wird es wieder runterfallen. Wir wissen, wenn wir Stoff A und Stoff B zusammengeben ersteht Stoff C. Jeder Zustand hat einen physikalisch definierten Folgezustand. Auch der Mensch ist nur eine Maschine, wenn auch eine sehr komplexe. Genau wie der Computer zu jedem Zustand einen fest definierten Folgezustand hat, so könnte auch der Mensch, dessen Hirn im Endeffekt durch chemische Prozesse funktioniert die wir kennen, einen vorherbestimmten Folgezustand haben.

Also behaupte ich: Auch der Mensch ist nicht Frei in seinem Willen, nur seine Programmierung ist komplex genug, dass es uns so erscheint. Im Endeffekt greifen wir auf Daten zurück und entscheiden dann nach fest in uns eingelöteten Kriterien. Nichts anderes tut eine Maschine. Freier Wille ist eine Illusion!

*edit*


Niranda schrieb:


> [..] der mensch aber am Ende dieses Prozesses auf Gut GLück losläuft [..] - woran eine Maschine verzweifeln wird.



Wieso sollte sie? Die Programmierung muss nur komplex genug sein. 
Am Ende des Entscheidungsprozesse muss halt sowas stehen wie:

If WahrscheinlichkeitA = WahrscheinlichkeitB then
{
GeheWeg(Random(A,)
MerkeDirKonsequenzenDerEntscheidung
}


----------



## Tünnemann72 (19. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Tiere sind wir keine weil wir nicht nur aus Erfahrungen lernen sondern auch Dinge weiter entwickeln und jetzt kommts: Weil wir unnütze Dinge tun!^^



Doch sind wir; im Grunde ist der Mensch nichts weiter als das vorläufige "Endprodukt" des Wettlaufes in der Evolution, also der Anpassung zwischen Säugetieren und Reptilien/Kaltblütern an eine schwierige Umgebung. Wir haben das "Rennen" auch nur deshalb gemacht, weil wir uns aufgerichtet haben und den Reptilien häufig als Beute entronnen sind. Im Grunde hätten eigentlich die Kaltblüter am Ende gewinnen müssen - da zu dieser Zeit an die Umgebung deutlich besser angepasst.


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2009)

Da ich Atheist bin stehe ich den anderen Religionen etwas kritisch entgegen bin ihnen aber nicht wirklich abgeneigt. Wenn es den Leuten hilft daran zu glauben um ihr Leben im Griff zu behalten dann nur zu. Aber das so gut wie alle Kriege einen religiösen Hintergrund haben kann ich nicht hin nehmen. Wenn ich mit jemanden über Religionen rede stelle ich ihm mal ein paar kritische Fragen und von viele kommt da meistens ein: "Hmm, gute Frage. Kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten". Ich habe mich selbst dazu entschienden Atheist zu werden, da ich die grössten Sekten der Welt nicht für ihre unsinnigen Lehre unterstützen möchte. Ich glaube ja das früher irgendein Geschichten erzähler sich die Geschichte von Jesus ausgedacht hatte und die Leute damit beeinflusst hatte. Ein paar einfälltige es wirklich geglaubt und sich ihre eigene Religion erschaffen und sie über die Jahre verbreitet. Das die römisch.katholische Kirche von einem Cäser gegründet wurde der dadurch noch viel mehr Geld für sich sah, halte ich für sehr wahrscheinlich.

Momentan hört man ja oft die Frage ob nun in der Schule die religiöse oder die Evolutions-Theorie vertretten werden soll. Also da muss ich sagen ist es total bescheuert die funde der Wissenschaft nicht anerkenen zu wollen und das es *plopp* gemacht hat und da stand genau so ein Mensch wie wir heute sind auf der Erde. Völlig bescheuert.

Was ist die Seele? Gute Frage. Ich glaube das es eine Seele gibt sie jedoch nicht das ist was uns die Religion veruscht ein zu reden. Seele ist für mich nur ein Wort das man erfunden hat um diesem etwas was nicht wirklich ein etwas ist aber doch irgendwie enxistiert einen Namen zu geben. Die "Seele" ist das was und wirklich von anderen Menschen unterscheidet. Natürlich gibt es da noch das Aussehen aber mit Seele ist mehr gemeint wie sich ein Mensch verhält, wie nimmt er das Leben wahr und was hat er alles gesehen und erlebt. Dies alles bildet unsere "Seele" und macht jeden einzigartig.


Nun zur Frage wegem dem Mensch und dem Robotor.
Im Moment ist es so das noch kein Roboter selbst Entscheidungen treffen oder denken kann. Er befolgt ein Muster das ihm vom Menschen vorgeben wurde. Diese sogenannte Lernfähigkeit ist nichts weiters als das er Daten speichert und nach einer gewissen Zeit, was ihm wieder von einem Programm vorgeben wird, diese Daten nimmt, sie mit vorgeben Zahlen multipliziert und dividiert, addiert und subbtrahiert und am Ende kommt eine Zahl heraus und nach dieser Zahl wird ab jetzt gearbeitet bis es wider so weit ist eine neue Zahl zu ermitteln. Ausserdem ist das Steuerelement des Menschen, also das Gehirn so komplex das wir es noch nicht mal vollständig benutzen können. Wie sollen wir also so etwas bauen das wir selbst noch nicht mal beherrschen.


----------



## Kherlak (19. März 2009)

Guten Morgen allerseits!

Sehr schönes Thema wie ich finde. Meine Auffassung bezüglich Religion / Glaube:

Ich akzeptiere jeden Glauben, den meine Mitmenschen haben, bin aber selbst eher naturwissenschaftlich veranlagt und glaube nicht an einen Gott. Ein Vorposter hat eigentlich ein Argument FÜR die Existenz bringen wollen was man meiner Meinung nach nicht als Argument werten kann. Er schrieb so etwas wie "Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass so etwas komplexes wie der Mensch oder so manch anderes Tier entwickelt ist ja wirklich verschwindend gering". Sehe ich genauso, aber bei der unvorstellbar großen Anzahl von Galaxien, Sonnensystemen und Planeten ist so ein Zufall schon wieder im Bereich des Wahrscheinlichen.

Negativ eingestellt bin ich über den Trägern der Religionen (Kirche und vergleichbares). Es kann für mich nicht sein, dass man vorgeschriebene Texte herunterbetet o.Ä. um sich selbst zu zeigen, dass man ein "guter gläubiger Mensch" ist (mit der Formulierung hab ich mich schwer getan). Jeder sollte für sich seinen Glauben finden aber nicht blind irgendwelchen Predigern folgen, dessen Ziele doch manchmal weit ab von dem liegen, wofür die Religion eigentlich steht (nicht unbedingt auf Deutschland bezogen).

Noch ein Wort zu der Seele: Ich sehe die Seele oder das Bewusstsein, also was jeden Menschen einzigartig macht als geschicktes Zusammenspiel von elektrischen Signalen, chemischen Prozessen und dergleichen. Wie das alles zusammen so funktioniert, dass dabei eine "Menschenseele" heraus kommt übersteigt meine Kenntnisse. Der Körper ist für mich nur das Vehikel für das Gehirn, was den Menschen ausmacht. Deswegen kann ich auch den Hype um Friedhöfe / Begräbnisse nicht verstehen. Der Körper ist nur Mittel zum Zweck, genau wie die äußere Beschaffenheit eine Roboters. 
Damit will ich nicht das Gedenken an verstorbene Menschen schlechtreden, nur finde ich die Verbindung mit dem Körper als nicht nachvollziehbar, warum ist der Ort des Gedenkens ein Friedhof (wo der Körper liegt) und nicht ein Ort an dem der Tote viel Zeit verbracht hat oder einfach eine kleine Sammlung von Fotos wo man diesem Menschen gedenken kann.

So nun zu dem sehr interessanten Maschine / Mensch Problem:

Ich glaube, dass der Mensch im Prinzip auch wie eine KI funktioniert, er wägt die Entscheidung Wald / Wiese auch nach vorprogrammierten und erfahrenen Parametern ab, nur auf eine wie ich glaube komplexere Art und Weise. Eine Emotion ist ja auch nur eine verarbeitete Erfahrung / Erziehung, die die KI in einer Datenbank speichert und der Mensch sie dafür erst in eine abstrakte Emotion verarbeiten muss. Ich sehe insgesamt große Parallelen zwischen einem PC-System und dem Menschen.

Soweit erstmal (doch ganz schön viel geworden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Grüße

Kherlak


----------



## Edimasta (19. März 2009)

Imho gibt es definitiv etwas "übernatürliches", dazu gab es auch mal einen interessanten Wissensbeitrag. Das Bewusstsein des Menschen verzweigt sich so tief im Gehirn, es ist unmöglich die Gänge nachzuvollziehen, soll sogar bis tief in die subatomare Ebene reichen. Also auf einer Ebene, die für uns nicht vorstellbar ist.

Eine Art "elektrisches Feld" dass sogar noch messbar ist, wenn der menschliche "Körper" stirbt.

Ich selbst bin da fasziniert von, in meinen Augen gibt es etwas das weiterlebt, sei es in einer anderen Dimension oder Ebene. Alles Andere wäre in meinen Augen "Verschwendung", denn wozu gibt es mein Bewusstsein, wozu entwickle ich mich, wenn dann einfach der Reset-Knopf gedrückt wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu Religionen... alles Scharlatane, Schwindel, Sektentum. Sonst nichts.
Der Glaube entstand durch Unwissenheit, und heutzutage, wo es eigentlich der Mensch besser wissen sollte, wird das alles nur noch radikaler und intensiver.

Für mich gibt es keinen Gott, keinen Glauben... ich weiß es besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (19. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich. Sich auszutauschen ist nie falsch. Nur muß man halt aufpassen, dass man daraus keine Streiterei entstehen lässt über "meine Wahrheit ist größer / besser wie deine" oder sowas.
> Und man muß (in meinen Augen) auch schauen, wann es sich "lohnt", sich über sowas auszutauschen. Wenn du Leute hast, die verschlossen und borniert sagen "Nein, es gibt keine Seele, es gibt keinen Gott und das alles interessiert mich auch 'n feuchten ... Basta!". Da lass ich lieber die Leute mit ihrer Meinung wie sie sind.
> Aber wenn jemand sagt "Ich glaube es gibt keine Seele und ich glaube auch nicht an Gott, weil ich mir nicht vorstellen kann, wie sowas denn möglich sein soll", steckt da 'ne ganz andere Qualität und ein Fundament dahinter, wo man sich gegenseitig berreichern und seinen Horizont erweitern kann.
> Offenheit, Toleranz und Ehrlichkeit sind bei sowas denke ich feste Vorraussetzung. Vorallem Ehrlichkeit sich selbst gegenüber, dass man es einfach nicht weiss und wissen kann. Selbst wenn man sich auf empirische Lehrmeinung verlässt (Atheist) oder auch auf religiöses Wissen. Beides ist nur ein "Glaube". Der Atheist ist genauso gläubig, wie der Bibelanhänger. Nur auf anderen Ebenen.
> ...


astreiner Text 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
also ich seh das ziemlich ähnlich...mir ist nicht nur der Text ins Auge gefallen.auch die anderen posts von dir finde ich sehr interessant...wahrscheinlich weil das meine Meinung wiederspiegelt


----------



## Davatar (19. März 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich bin Atheist, glaube an keine Seele und wurde zum Glück atheistisch erzogen. Religionen trete ich eher feindseelig - bis stark feindseelig - gegenüber, da ich es als eine Schwäche ansehe, an Gott, Geister, Schicksal usw zu glauben. Ebenso halte ich das religiöse Erziehen von Kindern als Menschenrechtsverletzung. (Glaubensfreiheit adé)


o_o Was für eine Einstellung...Warum sollte man Religion als Schwäche ansehen? Sie ist dazu da um den Halt im Leben zu stärken damit man nicht ziellos umher wandert. Insofern kann ich genausogut behaupten es sei eine Schwäche, nicht an etwas Übernatürliches zu glauben.
Und ein Kind gezielt atheistisch zu erziehen ist ja wohl genau das Selbe wie es gezielt religiös zu erziehen! Wie soll denn das Kind wissen was die Vorteile einer Religion sein können, wenn Du ihm die Meinung aufdrückst, Religionen seien schlecht?
Anderen Religionen gegenüber sollte man zumindest tolerant sein, auch wenn man nichts damit anfangen kann. Feindselig fördert nicht wirklich das Zusammenleben und eine (meiner Meinung nach) gute Gesellschaft definiert sich dadurch dass man unabhängig von Hautfarbe, Herkunft, Religion und sonstiger persönlicher Einstellung tolerant zusammen leben kann.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. März 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Das die Rolläden hochfahren hängt nicht (direkt) von der Lichthelligkeit ab, sondern von den gewonnenen Erfahrungen
> 
> Und genau darum gehts doch.
> Allerdings musst du hier Gründe mit einbeziehen, warum der Mensch heute mal das Rollo nur halb aufmacht.
> ...



In dem Moment wo deine Maschine sich nach dem Sinn ihres daseins fragt, ohne das du ihr diese Frage vorgegeben hat, sie die Rollos nicht ganz auf und nicht ganz zu macht und das nicht wegen der äusseren Einflüssen, sondern weil sie es so schöner findet. In diesem Moment hast du künstliches Leben geschaffen!


----------



## spectrumizer (19. März 2009)

shadow24 schrieb:


> astreiner Text
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hehe, danke für die Blumen! Freut mich, gleichgesinnte hier zu treffen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. März 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> o_o Was für eine Einstellung...Warum sollte man Religion als Schwäche ansehen? Sie ist dazu da um den Halt im Leben zu stärken damit man nicht ziellos umher wandert. Insofern kann ich genausogut behaupten es sei eine Schwäche, nicht an etwas Übernatürliches zu glauben.
> Und ein Kind gezielt atheistisch zu erziehen ist ja wohl genau das Selbe wie es gezielt religiös zu erziehen! Wie soll denn das Kind wissen was die Vorteile einer Religion sein können, wenn Du ihm die Meinung aufdrückst, Religionen seien schlecht?



Failed.

1. Wer Halt im Leben in Form von Religion braucht, zeigt für mich Schwäche, da er nicht allein mit der Welt klar kommt. Das ist meine Meinung.

2. Das erklär mir mal, warum es eine Schwäche ist/sein kann, nicht an etwas Übernatürliches zu glauben. Das will ich jetzt wissen.

3. Steht da was von "gezielt erzogen"? Nein. Ich wurde weder so erzogen, dass mir meine Eltern sagten "Da oben ist einer, der passt auf Dich auf." noch haben sie gesagt "Pass auf, Religionen sind schlecht..."
Meine Eltern haben mich wählen lassen. Ich habe meine Entscheidung getroffen ... und wenn ich mir die Welt so ansehe bin ich verdammt froh über meine Entscheidung.


----------



## claet (19. März 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> 1. Wer Halt im Leben in Form von Religion braucht, zeigt für mich Schwäche, da er nicht allein mit der Welt klar kommt. Das ist meine Meinung.
> 2. Das erklär mir mal, warum es eine Schwäche ist/sein kann, nicht an etwas Übernatürliches zu glauben. Das will ich jetzt wissen.



Dein Failed kannst du dir sparen. Wir können hier anständig diskutieren und Meinungen austauschen, oder wir begeben uns auf das Failed Niveau (dann wird hier aber zurecht geschlossen)

zu 1.
Ganz falsch find ich diesen Gedanken nicht, frei nach Marx: "Gott ist Opium für das Volk"
Der Mensch braucht einen Gott, da er sich nicht in der Lage fühlt zu akzeptieren, dass sein Leben "sinnlos" sein könnte. 
Gott/Religion/Das Paradies gibt den Menschen das, wonach sie sich sehnen, nimmt ihnen alltägliche Ängste.

zu 2.
Offenheit für Übernatürliches finde ich schon höchst wichtig. 99,99% sind Quacksalberei, aber ich bin davon überzeugt, dass der Mensch eine Seele besitzt die nach dem Tod in unserer Realität auf irgendeine Art und Weise, irgendwie, irgendwo weiterexistiert. Das hat nichts unbedingt mit Gott zu tun, aber es ist etwas, was wir nicht begreifen können. Etwas, das unserem Universum, unserer Realität übergeordnet ist. Bei Andromeda sagt eine Figur (Rev heißt er glaub ich) immer "das Göttliche". Das finde ich großartig. Das ist so unverbindlich und bezeichnet einfach etwas übergeordnetes.

Außerdem grundsätzlich: einer Meinung oder den Gefühlen einer anderen Person gegenüber "feindlich" dazustehen ist immer falsch. Respekt und Tolleranz sind hier die Stichworte!


----------



## Konov (19. März 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Failed.
> 
> 1. Wer Halt im Leben in Form von Religion braucht, zeigt für mich Schwäche, da er nicht allein mit der Welt klar kommt. Das ist meine Meinung.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn ich deine Meinung nachvollziehen kann und teilweise sogar in mir selbst wiedererkenne, muss ich doch Davatar Recht geben in dem Punkt, dass wir schlecht in Frieden zusammenleben können, wenn wir Religionen gegenseitig "feindlich" gegenüberstehen - so wie du es ausgedrückt hast.

Zumindest das ganze neutral betrachten, sollte man können. Feindliche Gesinnung klingt in diesem Fall so, als würdest du gleich jeden zusammenschlagen oder umbringen, der religiös ist. Jedenfalls definiere ich so das Wort Feindlich... Das wort ist doch ziemlich hart gewählt in dem Zusammenhang. Oder wer ist noch alles dein "Feind"...?!

Mir gefällt die ganze Allah Scheisse von den Arabern auch nicht, aber ich stehe diesen Leuten deswegen nicht "feindlich" gegenüber. Ich beachte sie einfach nicht weiter und fertig ist die Laube...
Ich bin gewiss kein Fan von Religionen, ganz im Gegenteil, aber wenn ich jeder Religion Feindlich gegenüberstehen würde... dann könnte ich ja gleich Amoklaufen und das wars dann. Aber das ist doch nicht Sinn der Sache.


Summasumarum glaube ich, du hast dich einfach in deiner Wortwahl etwas vergriffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ("Feindlich")


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. März 2009)

Naja, feindlich ist vielleicht das falsche Wort. "Ablehnend" oder "negativ Denkend" trifft es wohl eher.



> Außerdem grundsätzlich: einer Meinung oder den Gefühlen einer anderen Person gegenüber "feindlich" dazustehen ist immer falsch. Respekt und Tolleranz sind hier die Stichworte!



Tolleranz? Ja. Muss ich ja, kann ja nicht ändern dass die Leute an Unsinn glauben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Respekt? Bestimmt nicht ... ^^ Zumindest für ihren Glauben bekommen sie bei mir keinen Respekt. Dass sie Menschen sind, ja. Sprich den Respekt, den jeder erhalten sollte. Aber wenn ich jemandem gegenüber sitze und der mir sagt "Ich hab Angst vor Geistern" (grobes Beispiel) dann ist selbst dieser Respekt weg.


----------



## dobro (19. März 2009)

Welchen Glauben vertrittst du? *BITTE ERST UNTEN LESEN*
- etwas ganz anderes (Orthodox)

Hälst du dich an die Regeln, Bräuche, Traditionen etc. deines Glaubens?
- Nein, ich halte nichts davon

Glaubst du, dass es sowas wie eine Seele gibt? *BITTE ERST UNTEN LESEN*
- Nein, es gibt keine

Wie stehst du zum Glauben anderer?
- akzeptierend

Zu deinem Beispiel mit der Maschine und dem Menschen, wieso der Mensch irgendwann los geht und die Maschine nicht? Würd mal sagen weil der Mensch auch Eigenschaften wie lanngeweile und ungedult hat, weswegen er irgendwann los laufen würde, weils ihm zu doof ist weiter zu warten. 
In dem Fall die Gefahr ignoriert wegen anderer Priorität, während die Maschine wahrscheinlcich nur bei Risiko 0% losgehen würde und ohne Informationen über den Weg doof verosten würde....

Zum Thema Religionen juckt mich nicht, jeder kann so sein wie er möchte. Ich glaub an nix und gut. Ob meine Eltern das gut finden juckt mich in dem Fall auch nicht (kenn aber welche wo die Eltern durchgreifen würden, aber naja bei mir is es net so). 

Bin eher der, der an die Wissenschaft glaubt, höhö =) Fast alles und irgendwann alles ist logisch erklärbar.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (19. März 2009)

lol ich bin der einzige  er islamist hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (19. März 2009)

Goldenboy1989 schrieb:


> lol ich bin der einzige  er islamist hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irre ich mich, oder gibt es einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen Islamisten und Muslimen/Menschen die an den Islam glauben??

Und das Bild ganz Rechts in deiner Signatur finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Hier sind auch 12 Jährige.
*edit*
Zu groß ist das eine Bild in der Sig auch noch, is mir aber jetzt erst aufgefallen.


----------



## Goldenboy1989 (19. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Irre ich mich, oder gibt es einen gewaltigen Unterschied zwischen Islamisten und Muslimen/Menschen die an den Islam glauben??
> 
> Und das Bild ganz Rechts in deiner Signatur finde ich nicht in Ordnung. Hier sind auch 12 Jährige.
> *edit*
> Zu groß ist das eine Bild in der Sig auch noch, is mir aber jetzt erst aufgefallen.



  1 ich glaub du meins das oder 

*Sunniten *
Die Sunniten machen die überwiegende Mehrheit der Muslime aus. Ihre Bezeichnung leitet sich von der Sunna her, was so viel heißt wie Herkunft, Brauch oder Sitte. Die Sunna ist die Überlieferung des Lebens und Wirkens sowie der Aussprüche des Propheten Mohammed. Auch schildert sie sein Leben in der engsten Umgebung. Sie ist Richtschnur des Handelns der Gläubigen und trat neben den Koran. Die Sunniten halten an der Rechtmäßigkeit der Kalifen gegenüber den Imamen fest.

*Sufis *
Die Sufis sind die Mystiker des Islam. Benannt wurden sie nach ihrem Büssergewand aus. Der Sufismus wendet sich sowohl gegen die Autorität der Imame als auch gegen die absolute Gehorsamsforderung gegen Gott, die die Sunniten erheben. Die Mystiker predigen vielmehr die Liebe zwischen Gott und den Menschen und streben Armut und Askese an. Im Laufe seiner Entwicklung, die sich vor allem in Iran vollzog, ging der Sufismus mit Ordensgründungen einher. Die Ordensbrüder wurden Derwische genannt, die mystische Ekstase auch mit Hilfsmitteln wie Musik und Tanz erreichen wollten. Der Sufismus spielte eine bedeutende Rolle für die Volksfrömmigkeit. 

*Schiiten*
Die Schiiten berufen sich im Unterschied zu den Sunniten auf Ali ibn Abi Talib als den Führer (Imam) der Gesamtgemeinde. Ali war ein Vetter Mohammeds und ist in den Augen der Schia, der "Partei Allahs", der rechtmässige Nachfolger des Propheten. Anhänger dieser Glaubensrichtung erkennen die Kalifen der Sunniten nicht an. Die Schia spaltete sich in zahlreiche Einzelgruppen auf; manche Forscher gehen von bis zu 72 solcher Splittergruppen aus, zu denen die Ismaeliten und die Assassinen zählten. Die Schiiten erwarten das Erscheinen nicht eines zuvor gestorbenen, sondern eines im Zustande der "Verborgenheit" befindlichen Imams. 


2 naja das was man auf dem bild sieht sehen die auch im tv zeitschriften  unso also vondaher 


3. hab schön größere gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. März 2009)

> 3. hab schön größere gesehen top.gif



Das ist die immer am schlechtesten gewählte Ausrede... "Aber der Karl hat dem Vinnie auch ein Messer in den Rücken gerammt, warum darf ich das dann nicht?" Wenn du größere siehst, melden! größe ist max. 200 Pixel und nicht mehr...


----------



## claet (19. März 2009)

Ich meinte, dass Islamisten die Fundamentalisten sind und "normale" Muslime halt eben keine Fundamentalisten sind. Aber wikipedia klärt mich auf klick!

Die Darstellung mit der Leine finde ich grenzwertig. Ob es sowas auf Zeitschriften gibt .. ich weiß ja nicht. 
Im Endeffekt werden das nicht wir entscheiden, sondern ein Mod.

Und zum Thema Größe. "Andere machen das aber auch" funktioniert hier nicht .. ich bin mir sicher, dass sich zu dem Thema ein Mod melden wird. Wollte dich ja nur gewarnt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (19. März 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Naja, feindlich ist vielleicht das falsche Wort. "Ablehnend" oder "negativ Denkend" trifft es wohl eher.


Nach Deinen Aussagen hier im Thread finde ich ist "feindlich" genau das richtige Wort.
Dazu:


> Religionen trete ich eher feindseelig - bis stark feindseelig - gegenüber, da ich es als eine Schwäche ansehe, an Gott, Geister, Schicksal usw zu glauben. Ebenso halte ich das religiöse Erziehen von Kindern als Menschenrechtsverletzung. (Glaubensfreiheit adé)





> PS: Ich will nach Finnland, da glauben nur ca. 14% an etwas Übernatürliches.^^ In Deutschland sind es ganze 40% (Glaub ich, bin mir nichtmehr ganz sicher) und in Amerika sind es sogar 92%. Idioten ... *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





> 1. Wer Halt im Leben in Form von Religion braucht, zeigt für mich Schwäche, da er nicht allein mit der Welt klar kommt. Das ist meine Meinung.





> Tolleranz? Ja. Muss ich ja, kann ja nicht ändern dass die Leute an Unsinn glauben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das sind sehr wohl äusserst feindliche Aussagen und ich finde es traurig, dass jemand so eine Einstellung haben kann. Ich bin der Meinung, wenn jemand anders denkt als ich soll er halt, solange er meine Freiheiten nicht einschränkt, bzw nicht so handelt dass meine Möglichkeiten eingeschränkt würden. Dazu versuche ich seine Überzeugung zu verstehen und diskutiere auch gern darüber indem ich Gegenargumente bringe. Aber Seine Meinung als "Menschenrechtsverletzung", "Schwäche" oder "Unsinn" zu bezeichnen, bzw ihn selbst als "Idiot", soweit würde ich nie gehn.

Toleranz bedeutet, mit jemandem zwar nicht unbedingt einer Meinung zu sein, aber seine Einstellung immerhin zu dulden/akzeptieren und ihn nicht deswegen runter zu machen. Insofern scheinst Du mir recht intolerant zu sein, zumindest nach den Aussagen hier.

Claets Aussage dazu find ich super und kann ich voll und ganz so unterschreiben.


			
				claet schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz falsch find ich diesen Gedanken nicht, frei nach Marx: "Gott ist Opium für das Volk"
> Der Mensch braucht einen Gott, da er sich nicht in der Lage fühlt zu akzeptieren, dass sein Leben "sinnlos" sein könnte.
> Gott/Religion/Das Paradies gibt den Menschen das, wonach sie sich sehnen, nimmt ihnen alltägliche Ängste.



Davon abgesehen vertrete ich nachwievor die Meinung, dass jeder Mensch irgendwodurch an etwas glaubt, das ihm Halt gibt, sei es nun religiös oder nicht. Bei den einen ists die Religion, bei andern die Wissenschaft, beim dritten vielleicht einfach der Glaube an den Sinn des Lebens, an irgendwas glaubt jeder.


----------



## Ebon (19. März 2009)

Dir ist leider ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen. Maschinen oder auch in den Falle Roboter benötigen nicht unbedingt ein Ergebnis. Da dein Automat ein Lösung (wie komm ich nach Haus) finden soll muss er natürlich auch über einen entsprechenden Algorithmus verfügen (eg angelehnt an AI -- Artificial Intelligence) um zu dieser zu kommen. Eine Maschine allein, würde gar nicht erst starten oder nach Power on stumpf den Weg entlang laufen ohne wenn und aber.

Einfache Möglichkeit:
Der Roboter geht bis zu Kreuzung, die Kreuzung hat zwei Möglichkeiten. Da er diese nicht kennt wird er sich via Zufall (0= rechts 1=links auswürfeln) &#8222;entscheiden&#8220;. Der Roboter wird nun die erste Kreuzung sich also Root und die möglichen Wege merken und bis zu nächsten Entscheidungsfindung laufen. Diese dann weiter auswürfeln und speichern, jetzt als Node. Findet er keine Möglichkeit mehr, gibt es nun mehrere Lösungsansätze. (Wir nehmen aber der Übersichtlichkeit einen der leichtesten.) Der Roboter ist nun in der Sackgasse und müsste somit aufhören, doch in der Programmierung steht geschrieben, dass er nun eine Node zurückgehen soll und die anderen Möglichkeit zu betrachten. Das treibt er solang bis er seinen Endzustand erreicht hat (zu Hause ist), sofern dieser zu erreichen war.

* Jegliche Nebenzustände sind hier nicht zu betrachten ^^
* Wenn ihn jemand begegnet soll er nix schädliches tun, sondern warten (Katze überrennen muss ja nicht sein, &#8230
* Den Roboter darf nicht der e-Saft ausgehen.
* Auch muss die Mechanik komplett angesprochen werden.

Was sagt das uns, die Maschine ist nur so klug wie der Mensch der den Algorithmus geschrieben hat. 
Jetzt aber das interessante: &#8222;Im Grunde funktioniert ein Mensch - physologisch gesehen - nicht anders als eine Maschine:&#8220; ...richtig!!!

Wer hat den Menschen programmiert? Wenn jemand die Nummer des Entwicklungsbüros hat, bitte ich um eine PM. Die sollen dringend ein Hotfix auf die derzeitige Version spielen ^^

Nun Spaß beiseite. Im Grunde versucht man mit Maschinen/ Robotern lediglich das zu simulieren, was die Natur uns gegeben hat oder uns zeigt. Das gleich was das/der Tier/Mensch halt tun! Daher auch die unheimliche Ähnlichkeit! Wir tun uns nur sehr schwer damit, es zu verstehen und umzusetzen (auch mit recht!!!). Die grundlegende chemischen/physikalische Gegebenheiten können wir nicht 1 zu 1 aus den biologischen Organismus nehmen. Wir müssen uns, was einfallen lassen (Thematik: Kann man Robotern das Gleichgewicht beibringen (einen Sinn verpassen)? siehe Hondas ASIMO)
In vielen belangen sind sogar die Maschinen uns Menschen meilenweit voraus?! Natürlich dafür wurden sie auch gemacht. Aber kombinieren wir das nun mit der richtigen Software und Hardware, was haben wir dann geschaffen? Ein großes Mytherium in der Technik: Was ist wenn Roboter eigenständig lernen könnten?

Ein fantastisches Thematik, die es sich lohnt im Augen zu behalten!!! Dennoch wirft es mit unter noch mehr fragen auf als beantwortet werden können ^^

Vielleicht stimmt es ja doch um am Anfang war der Entwickler?

Für alle die solche Szenarien mal durchspielen wollen:
Starlogo + Armeisentutorial : http://education.mit.edu/starlogo/
Oder mit etwas mehr Vorwissen mit der logischen Programmiersprache Prolog (kleinen Roboter mit programmiert =) )

Gruß

P.S schönes Thema ^^


----------



## Asoriel (19. März 2009)

wow...wirklich mal ein spannendes Thema, gefällt mir gut!


----------



## claet (19. März 2009)

Ich finde es irgendwie schade, einen ellenlangen Beitrag anzuhängen, offenbar ohne gelesen haben was zuvor gesagt wurde. 
Okay, es gab viele neue Informationen, aber vieles davon hatte ich schon gesagt.

Eine Diskussion stirbt durch so Beiträge. Nur wenn man sich aufeinander bezieht und Stellung zueinander nimmt kann ein schöner Thread entstehen.

whatever..


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. März 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen vertrete ich nachwievor die Meinung, dass jeder Mensch irgendwodurch an etwas glaubt, das ihm Halt gibt, sei es nun religiös oder nicht. Bei den einen ists die Religion, bei andern die Wissenschaft, beim dritten vielleicht einfach der Glaube an den Sinn des Lebens, an irgendwas glaubt jeder.



Der Gedanke ist richtig.
Doch ich selbst glaube an Beweise. Ich würde nie behaupten, dass es den Urknall gegeben hat - es ist und bleibt eine Theorie. Doch wenn man sich die bisherigen Erkenntnisse der Wissenschaft anschaut, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit des Urknalls wesentlich höher, als die Schöpfungsgeschichte. (Gott > Erde > 7 Tage)

Deshalb ziehe ich den Urknall und andere wissenschaftliche Theorien in Betracht und schliesse das, was in der Bibel steht gänzlich aus. Die Evolutionstheorie z.B. halte ich für extrem wahrscheinlich, einfach weil es - hält man sich den heutigen Stand der Biologie- und Chemiewissenschaften vor Augen - Sinn ergibt. Man erkennt einen Weg. (Zellen verbinden sich, entwickeln sich, das kann man heutzutage schließlich "nachstellen")
Ausserdem gibt es genug Beweise gegen die "Bibeltheorie". Da wären Spuren von Eiszeiten, Millionen Jahre alte Stoffe in der Erde. Dinosaurier-Skellette etc. pp.

Zusätzlich bin ich der Meinung, dass Religionen der Welt hauptsächlich schlechtes gebracht hat und noch bringen wird. Zwar hat sie auch gutes getan (Moral, Ethik, "Menschenliebe" etc.) doch sie selbst hat diese auch oft genug gebrochen.

PS: Vielleicht sollte ich sagen, dass ich mehr oder weniger mit Gläubigen auskomme, sofern sie mir ihren Glauben nicht unter die Nase reiben. Doch absolut verabscheuen tue ich Fanatiker, Zeugen Jehovas und das Pack. (Sry für die Wortwahl) Der Papst kommt bei mir auch nicht zu kurz, was den Hass angeht. Mit seiner "Politik" über Abtreibung, (halte ich bis zu einem gewissen Stadium des Fötus für ein Recht der Mutter) Verhütung usw.

Ich bin jetzt erstmal weg. Komme heute Abend wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (19. März 2009)

Ich bin Atheist, und stehe Religionen feindselig gegenüber - muss das aber nicht immer groß raushängen lassen...


----------



## claet (19. März 2009)

Achso, falls es jemanden interessiert, ich bin bekennender Agnostiker.

Ich weiß, dass ich nichts weiß, weil ich es nicht wissen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. März 2009)

Ebon schrieb:


> Vielleicht stimmt es ja doch um am Anfang war der Entwickler?



Darauf wollte ich mal hinaus. Ein Roboter hat keinen freien Willen, er tut was ihm vorprogrammiert wurde. Während ein Mensch entscheidet je nach Lust und Laune. Und selbst wenn jemand den Menschen programmiert hat so muß es doch etwas geben das es getan hat!

Denn eine Maschine baut sich auch mal nicht schnell selbst zusammen! Bisher hat noch kein Mensch Leben selbst erfunden oder es wurde entdeckt, das es grad zufällig irgendwo neu entstanden ist. 

Doch wer oder was war "der Entwickler"? Ich finde es interessant, dass man sich kein Bild von Gott machen soll! Vielleicht weil wir "es" nicht verstehen würden?

Man stelle sich vor, man müßte einem Menschen aus dem Mittelalter einen Automotor erklären, da würd ich doch lieber sagen: "Du bist zu doof!" oder höflicher Ausgedrückt:"Das verstehst du noch nicht!" Das würde er aber nicht akzeptieren wollen und würde weiter nachfragen bis es mir zu doof wird und ich (wenn ich die Möglichkeit dazu hätte) sagen würde:"du sollst dir kein Bild davon machen!" verbieten ende!

Aber hat uns ja nach seinem Abbild erschaffen... hmmm..... es gibt große Menschen, kleine Mensche, dicke Menschen usw.... was haben alle gemeinsam?

Freier Wille! XD


----------



## claet (19. März 2009)

Scrätcher, ich glaube aber Ebon meinte es eben genau andersrum.

Zumindest meine ich es genau anders rum *g*

Am Anfang war der Entwickler, der auch uns nur eine Programmierung mitgegeben hat nach der wir jetzt agieren. 
Unser Tun und nicht Tun ist determiniert. 

Wir entscheiden eben NICHT nach Lust und Laune, sondern entscheiden doch nach fest vorgegebenen Mustern.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Scrätcher, ich glaube aber Ebon meinte es eben genau andersrum.
> 
> Zumindest meine ich es genau anders rum *g*
> 
> ...



Das bedeutet wir sind uns einig das es eine Art Entwickler (was auch immer das sein möge) gibt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (19. März 2009)

Naja wie bereits erwähnt, ich bin Agnostiker. Ich sage, dass diese Frage unseren Horizont bei weitem überschreitet, bin aber nicht davon überzeugt, dass es diesen "Entwickler" nicht geben könnte.

Ich schwanke immer. An manchen Tagen bin ich von "dem Göttlichen" überzeugt. An anderen habe ich ähnliche Gedanken wie Tonk. Also nicht diese intolleranten, sondern die, dass der Mensch sich Gott einbildet, weil er nicht stark genug ist alleine mit der Realität fertig zu werden.

An manchen Tagen tendiere ich also mehr zum Atheismus, an manchen zum Theismus. Aber immer bin ich Agnostiker.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Naja wie bereits erwähnt, ich bin Agnostiker. Ich sage, dass diese Frage unseren Horizont bei weitem überschreitet, bin aber nicht davon überzeugt, dass es diesen "Entwickler" nicht geben könnte.
> 
> Ich schwanke immer. An manchen Tagen bin ich von "dem Göttlichen" überzeugt. An anderen habe ich ähnliche Gedanken wie Tonk. Also nicht diese intolleranten, sondern die, dass der Mensch sich Gott einbildet, weil er nicht stark genug ist alleine mit der Realität fertig zu werden.
> 
> An manchen Tagen tendiere ich also mehr zum Atheismus, an manchen zum Theismus. Aber immer bin ich Agnostiker.



Du hast Glück! Ich denke manchmal ich bin einfach nur bekloppt! XD

naja zurück zum Thema:

Wenn es einen "Entwickler" geben sollte gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: 

Entweder: Wir sind ein zufälliges Nebenprodukt das keiner weiteren Erläuterung bedarf, so wie Nebendarsteller die eine Figur spielen die absolut nicht wichtig für die Haupthandlung sind und nur deshalb da sind, um das Bild zu füllen,

Oder:

Es hat einen tieferen Sinn und Zweck das es uns gibt!


Japp, hier stehen dann die Chancen schon 1:1 !^^ 

Wobei sich die Frage aufwirft: Macht es Sinn etwas zu erfinden was keinen besonderen Zweck hat (sonst wäre er ja in uns vorprogrammiert) um es einfach so Energieverschwendet laufen zu lassen? Dazu auch noch, wenn man ja von vorneherein weiß wie es ausgeht!^^


----------



## claet (19. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Es hat einen tieferen Sinn und Zweck das es uns gibt!



Genau diese Frage ist es, die mich tagtäglich in meiner Haltung wechseln lässt.

An dem einen Tag denke ich, dass nichts sinnlos geschieht. An diesen Tag bin ich mir sicher, dass es irgendetwas Übernatürliches gibt, dass es irgendeinen Plan gibt, ein Ziel. Was auch immer es ist, wir können es absolut nicht verstehen. Ich würde es nicht Gott nennen. Es ist "das Göttliche". 

Am nächsten Tag dann denke ich dann, dass ich ein wissenschaftlicher Mensch bin und frage mich dann, warum muss alles einen Sinn haben? Warum? Die Dinge könnten auch einfach sein wie sie sind, weil sie so sind und das schon immer. Fertig.

Dann wiederrum kommt in mir das Problem hoch, dass wohl fast jeder Mensch hat. Die Inkompetenz sich Unendlichkeit vorzustellen. Man stellt sich irgendwo einen Anfang vor. Auch als Darwinist und Wissenschaftler, der alles in einer kausalen Kette begründen kann gelangt man irgendwann zum Urknall. Und dann frag ich mich: Wer oder was hat den ersten Dominostein angeschubst?

Naja so geht das immer im Kreis, deshalb: Ich weiß es nicht und auf dieser Welt werde ich es auch nie wissen; aber wer weiß... ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (19. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> 1Genau diese Frage ist es, die mich tagtäglich in meiner Haltung wechseln lässt.
> 
> 2An dem einen Tag denke ich, dass nichts sinnlos geschieht. An diesen Tag bin ich mir sicher, dass es irgendetwas Übernatürliches gibt, dass es irgendeinen Plan gibt, ein Ziel. Was auch immer es ist, wir können es absolut nicht verstehen. Ich würde es nicht Gott nennen. Es ist "das Göttliche".
> 
> ...



1. Wen nicht?^^

2. Ob man es jetzt "Gott", "Entwickler", "das allumfassende ich" oder wie auch immer nennt, der Name ist doch egal und mir ist deshalb auch egal welcher Religion jemand angehört solange es eine "für das Leben" ist. Viele Religionen suchen das friedliche zusammenleben und eben nicht den Krieg. Der Krieg wird von Menschen geführt, die ihre Religionen anders auslegen....

3. Vielleicht weil dir jeder Wissenschaftler sagt:"Im Universum geht keine Art von Energie verloren sie wandelt nur ihre Form. 

4. Ich waage mal zu behaupten dazu sind wir einfach (noch nicht?) ausgelegt....

5. Deshalb ist es doch immer wieder schön sich über diese Thema zu unterhalten. Zu hören was andere denken oder ob sie überhaupt darüber nachdenken....


Energie geht nicht verloren, doch wo kommt die Lebensenergie her? Und viel besser: Wo geht sie hin? Nimmt sie Informationen in Form von Erinnerungen mit? Und wozu?

Was hier noch aufkam:

Das Leben ist vorprogrammiert.

Ich glaube teilweise ist es tatsächlich so. Bestimmte Ereignisse werden zwangsläufig eintreten und daran können wir nichts rütteln. Doch dann fällt mir wieder Nostradamus ein der sagte: "Wenn die Menschheit nicht, dann..." Wieso "wenn... dann" ist das nicht eine Form von Wahl? 
Ich sage zu einem Kind "Wenn du auf die Herdplatte greifst, dann verbrennst du dir die Finger!" Da kann das Kind doch selbst enscheiden. Andersherum der Stein der ins Rollen kommt weil die Naturgesetze es unwiderruflich verlangen! Daran könnte man nichts ändern oder doch?

Meine Theorie:

Viele Dinge sind tatsächlich von vorneherein klar. Ihr eintritt ist unumstößlich doch können wir beeinflußen in welchem Ausmaß sie stattfinden. Und somit zu einem großen Teil unserer Leben tatsächlich selbst lenken.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. März 2009)

*@ToNk:*
Du scherst das ganze Thema scheinbar nur über den institutionellen Kirchenkamm. Aber Gott ist weder Christ, noch Moslem, noch Jude, noch Hindu noch Indianer oder was es da noch so gibt.

Von "da oben" hat es einfach keiner nötig, dir irgendwas zu beweisen. Und Gott braucht dich auch nicht, um glücklich oder ganz zu sein. Aber: Du bist immer willkommen, so wie du bist.

Da ist etwas, das man zwischen den Zeilen bei "Atheisten" so rausliest: Trotz- und Stänkerhaltung. Sie denken scheinbar, dass - wenn es einen Gott geben sollte - sie ihn damit verletzen und kränken, wenn sie sich ihm (oder ihr ...) verweigern und dagegen reden. Aber was man noch zwischen den Zeilen liest: Neid. Neid auf die, die scheinbar in ihrem Herzen was tragen, was ihnen fremd und unerträglich ist.

Wenn du in diese Richtung Erfahrungen machen willst, mußt du schon selber aufstehen und losgehen. Aber es wird im ganzen Leben keiner zu dir kommen und sagen "Hallo, ich bin Gott. Ich würde's dufte finden, wenn du an mich glaubst ..."
Ganz im Gegenteil, die Welt hier ist so gestrickt und auch dazu gedacht, dass du Gott und seinen ganzen Haufen zu 200% vergessen kannst. Und du bekommst alle Hilfe dabei und alle Argumente dafür, damit dir das möglich ist.

Spirituelle Erfahrungen macht nur der, der sie will, der offen dafür ist, danach sucht und der ehrlich zu sich selber ist.

Meine Ansicht: Wir sind keine menschlichen Wesen, die spirituelle Erfahrungen machen. Wir sind spirituelle Wesen, die menschliche Erfahrungen machen.

*Tante Edith meint grad @Scrätcher:*

Energie geht nicht verloren, ...

- doch wo kommt die Lebensenergie her? 
Sie war schon immer da. Bewußtsein formt Materie.

Wo geht sie hin?
Sie geht dahin, wohin du sie lenkst.

Nimmt sie Informationen in Form von Erinnerungen mit? 
Ja. Die Seele trägt Lebenserfahrungen mit sich, so wie die Luft Düfte.

Und wozu?
Damit du weißt, was du schon für Erfahrungen hier gemacht hast. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Disclaimer: Alles nur meine Meinung/Ansicht. Kein Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## claet (19. März 2009)

Scrätcher schrieb:


> Energie geht nicht verloren, doch wo kommt die Lebensenergie her? Und viel besser: Wo geht sie hin? Nimmt sie Informationen in Form von Erinnerungen mit? Und wozu?



Nüchtern betrachtet könnte man vielleicht sagen, sie wandelt sich einfach in ein neues Leben und nimmt nichts mit. Dass was dich ausmacht, Erinnerungen, Gefühle und Charakterzüge gehen einfach verloren. Was bleibt ist lediglich die Erinnerung an dich. 

Hab jetzt leider keine Zeit mehr das weiter auszuführen, da ich sonst meinen Zug verpasse.

Bin auf Tonks Reaktion gespannt und jetzt erstmal off. Werde morgen, falls noch eine Diskussion läuft, fleißig weiter mitreden!


----------



## Scrätcher (19. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Nüchtern betrachtet könnte man vielleicht sagen, sie wandelt sich einfach in ein neues Leben und nimmt nichts mit. Dass was dich ausmacht, Erinnerungen, Gefühle und Charakterzüge gehen einfach verloren. Was bleibt ist lediglich die Erinnerung an dich.
> 
> Hab jetzt leider keine Zeit mehr das weiter auszuführen, da ich sonst meinen Zug verpasse.
> 
> Bin auf Tonks Reaktion gespannt und jetzt erstmal off. Werde morgen, falls noch eine Diskussion läuft, fleißig weiter mitreden!



Nüchtern oder wissenschaftlich? Immerhin kann Energie positiv oder negativ geladen sein. Oder man kann Ladungen ändern. Ich meine auch mal was von einer Energiesignatur gehört zu haben. 

Wenn ein Mensch an Altersschwäche stirbt dann ist es meistens der körperliche Zerfall. Doch was passiert mit seiner Energie? Macht es dann einen unterschied ob er "positiv" oder "negativ" geladen war? Sonst würde ja wieder etwas verloren gehen......

.... der hat eh Verspätung, ausser du bist zu spät dran, dann ist er pünktlich! Das ist Murphys Gesetz!^^


----------



## Yadiz (19. März 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Beide Rechnen, gehen die Wahrscheinlichkeiten durch.
> Der Mensch ist aber nicht so wie eine Maschine, er kann nicht so tiefgründig arbeiten und geht einfach los.
> Die Maschine rechnet und rechnet bis schließlich ein festes ergebnis steht, wolang sie geht.



Hiho,

sehr gutes Thema.

Aber hier fürchte ich, seh ich das anders:
Der Mensch arbeitet sogar sehr viel Tiefgründiger als eine KI (zu mindest noch atm).
Das was uns wie eine irrationale Entscheidung des Menschen vor kommt, kann sich in Wirklichkeit Schritt für Schritt zurückerrechnen lassen. 
Uns fehlt nur die nötige Einsicht in die genauen Gefühle/Erfahrungen des Menschen.

Ich bin mir sicher, dass es irgendwann Maschinen (KIs) geben wird die ähnlich komplex denken können wie ein Mensch. 
Gefühle und Emotionen bzw. sogar unser Bewusstsein sind nur eine Folge dieser komplexen Denk-/Rechenvorgänge.

Wenn du Seele als Bewusstsein bezeichnest werden also irgendwann auch KIs so etwas wie Seele entwickeln können. 

Ich bin im weitesten Sinne Agnostiker. Man kann im Endeffekt nicht ausschließen, dass es Gott nicht gibt, das ist klar. Deswegen lass ich das mal offen und dahingestellt. 

Ich bin von dem was ich glaube/oder auch nicht überzeugt.Trotzdem sollte man andere Galubensrichtungen zumindest respektieren.

Und @ spectrumizer: Wer bist du, dass du als Mensch so genau über Gott Bescheid weißt?  Ich glaube an das was ich weiß, an das was Fakt ist. Was außerhalb meines Horizonts liegt leugne ich nicht. Aber ich stelle auch keine Hypothesen darüber auf und verbreite sie als unfehlbare Wahrheiten.

Lg


----------



## dejaspeed (19. März 2009)

Da werf ich doch glatt folgende Frage in das Thema , was ist Gott ? 

Baue eine Holzfigur hauche dieser Leben ein würde sie nicht DICH für einen Gott halten ? Nur weil wir in unseren verständniss alles höhere als umenschlich oder gar als ein Gott sehen muss es nicht zwangsläufig auch heißen das dieser auch einer ist.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. März 2009)

dejaspeed schrieb:


> Da werf ich doch glatt folgende Frage in das Thema , was ist Gott ?


Boahr ... Bitte nicht. Erstens ist das Off-Topic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn darum gehts hier doch garnicht. Und zweitens haben sich schon ganz andere Leute darüber den Kopf zerbrochen - oder Kriege geführt.
Und die Resultate der Philosophen und Prediger kannst du in zig Büchern oder auf zig Internetseiten studieren.

Oder was erwartest du jetzt als Antwort? Meine Version: "Alles ist Gott, aber Gott ist nicht alles. Gleichzeitig eins und verschieden." Zufrieden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (19. März 2009)

Die meisten Glaubenskriege wurden von Leuten geführt die von ihrer Religion so überzeugt waren, dass sie anderen Menschen unbedingt ihre Meinung und Glauben aufdrücken wollten.
Das hat natürlich nichts mit Gott zu tun, sollte es ihn geben. Es zeigt aber auch, dass Kirche nichts mit Politik zu tun haben sollte.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. März 2009)

Ja. Man sollte sich von vornherein schon darauf einigen, dass "Gott" - wenn er existiert - unerklärbar ist.

Denn wie willst du jemandem etwas erklären oder darüber diskutieren, was jeder einzelne nur im Herzen wahrnehmen kann? Genauso gut könnten Menschen, die von Geburt an blind sind, darüber diskutieren welche Farbe der Himmel hat.

Anfangs kann man zwar darüber diskutieren, aber am Ende wird man sich zu 99.99% darauf einigen müssen, dass jeder seine eigene Vorstellung, Ansicht und Erfahrung davon hat.


----------



## dejaspeed (19. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Boahr ... Bitte nicht. Erstens ist das Off-Topic.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Nein die frage war eher rethorische natur um den umstand in einen bestimmten Blickwinkel zu lenken also eher eine feststellung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (19. März 2009)

Ok, stimmt. Da hast du auch wieder recht. Die eine Seite hier spricht irgendwie über Rollläden und KI und die andere über Seele und Gott. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. März 2009)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> *@ToNk:*
> Du scherst das ganze Thema scheinbar nur über den institutionellen Kirchenkamm. Aber Gott ist weder Christ, noch Moslem, noch Jude, noch Hindu noch Indianer oder was es da noch so gibt.



Ich schere das Thema ganz und garnicht über den "Kirchenkamm". Gott ist für mich ein Irrglaube, eine Illusion der Menschen, die Angst davor haben, dass ihr Leben keinen höheren Sinn hat. Ich behaupte, dass das Leben keinen großen Sinn hat. Der Mensch lebt (aus meiner Sicht) aus reiner Gewohnheit. Bevor er in dem Alter ist, um ordentlich darüber nachzudenken, was der Sinn seines Daseins ist, hat er sich schon daran gewöhnt zu leben.

Schwer dafür die richtigen Worte zu finden, damit das was ich meine richtig rüber kommt.^^



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Von "da oben" hat es einfach keiner nötig, dir irgendwas zu beweisen. Und Gott braucht dich auch nicht, um glücklich oder ganz zu sein. Aber: Du bist immer willkommen, so wie du bist.



Na schaust Du. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich brauche Gott auch nicht, um glücklich zu sein. Ich erfreue mich an materiellen Dingen der heutigen Zeit, füttere mein Gehirn mit Glückshormonen die durch den Verzehr von Schokolade entstehen, verbringe Zeit mit Freunden und versuche mein Leben mit dem zu füllen, was mir Spass macht. Wenn ich tot bin ... na und? Ich bin an dem Punkt angelangt, an dem ich glaube, dass es nach dem Tod nichts, absolut nichts, gibt. Das beruhigt mich ungemein, das kannst Du Dir vielleicht (oder sogar ganz bestimmt) nur schwer vorstellen.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Da ist etwas, das man zwischen den Zeilen bei "Atheisten" so rausliest: Trotz- und Stänkerhaltung. Sie denken scheinbar, dass - wenn es einen Gott geben sollte - sie ihn damit verletzen und kränken, wenn sie sich ihm (oder ihr ...) verweigern und dagegen reden. Aber was man noch zwischen den Zeilen liest: Neid. Neid auf die, die scheinbar in ihrem Herzen was tragen, was ihnen fremd und unerträglich ist.



Aha. Interessante These. Nur unheimlicher Schwachsinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich soll neidisch sein, auf etwas, was für mich selbst eine demutigende Auffassung der Welt wäre?

Ich habe eine Trotzhaltung, eine Stänkerhaltung, ja. Aber nicht aus ,dem von Dir, genannten Grund. Den Grund habe ich schon genannt. Schwäche.

(Bei dem "in ihrem Herzen tragen" stoßen wir wieder auf einen guten Punkt, den ich äußerst gerne kritisiere. Der Gedanke daran, das etwas in uns ist. Sei es die Seele oder sonst irgendwas. Wenn die Leute davon Reden, dass sie "das gute" (Nur ein Beispiel) in Dir spüren können. Für mich gibt es soetwas nicht. Der Mensch ist für mich Fleisch, Knochen, Blut und Elektrizität im Gehirn, die dafür sorgt, dass sich alles bewegt.)



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wenn du in diese Richtung Erfahrungen machen willst, mußt du schon selber aufstehen und losgehen. Aber es wird im ganzen Leben keiner zu dir kommen und sagen "Hallo, ich bin Gott. Ich würde's dufte finden, wenn du an mich glaubst ..."
> Ganz im Gegenteil, die Welt hier ist so gestrickt und auch dazu gedacht, dass du Gott und seinen ganzen Haufen zu 200% vergessen kannst. Und du bekommst alle Hilfe dabei und alle Argumente dafür, damit dir das möglich ist.



Immer wieder ein beliebtes Argument von Gläubigen. "Gott hat es so gemacht, es ist ein Test für deinen Glauben". Bla bla bla ... mehr nicht. Hier wären wir wieder bei Beweisen für die Existenz Gottes. 
Als Beispiel: Sagen wir, ich hätte DEN Beweis für die Nicht-Existenz eines Gottes. Im nächsten Atemzug würde ein Gläubiger den oberen Satz bringen und ALLES wäre für die Katz. Dieser Satz ist der letzte Ausweg für diese Leute. (Auch wenn sie ihn in Situationen benutzen, in den sie ihn eigentlich nicht bräuchten, aber sie benutzen ihn dennoch, weil ihnen die Argumente ausgehen) 
Das ist jetzt nicht direkt auf dich bezogen, Du hast bestimmt noch einiges zu sagen, aber gehen wir eine Szene durch:

Agnostiker sagt zu Priester: "Wie kann es Gott geben, wenn er sich nie Zeigt? Wenn es so viel Leid und Krieg gibt?"
Priester sagt zu Agnostiker: "Es ist eine Prüfung deines Glaubens, mein Sohn."

Was soll der Agnostiker da antworten? Garnichts, es gibt kein Argument auf diesen und ähnliche Sätze.



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Spirituelle Erfahrungen macht nur der, der sie will, der offen dafür ist, danach sucht und der ehrlich zu sich selber ist.



Das stimmt. Derjenige der danach sucht findet es. Nicht weil es da ist, sondern weil er es sich einbildet. Weil er es will. (Stichwort: Stigmata")



spectrumizer schrieb:


> Meine Ansicht: Wir sind keine menschlichen Wesen, die spirituelle Erfahrungen machen. Wir sind spirituelle Wesen, die menschliche Erfahrungen machen.



Komischer Satz, den ich so auch nicht unterstreichen würde.^^


----------



## spectrumizer (20. März 2009)

*ToNk*, im Grunde hab ich glaube schon zuviel gesagt.

Ich will keine Diskussion, um dich von irgendwas zu überzeugen. Und ich will keine Diskussion, um dich zu ärgern oder zu beleidigen. Gott, bzw. "das göttliche" ist für andere durch Argumente weder verifizierbar, noch falsifizierbar. Eben weil jeder seine eigene Wahrheit und seine eigene Sicht auf die Dinge hat.
Ich für meinen Teil und aus meinen Erfahrungen kann dir nur sagen, dass er (oder es, oder sie) aber durchaus erfahrbar und erlebbar ist. Und ich bin keiner, der irgendwo in irgendwelche Kirchen oder Tempel rennt, Priestern oder Gurus folgt. Ob du mir das nun glaubst oder ablehnst, ist deine Sache.
Für mich waren diese Erkentniss und diese Erfahrungen, die ich auf meinen Wegen durchs Leben gemacht habe und immerwieder mache, eine absolute Bereicherung, die ich für keinen Preis der Welt mehr missen will.

Was ich dazu nur sagen kann ist, dass ich in meinem Leben immerwieder sehe und lerne, dass andere Menschen einfach ein Spiegel deiner selbst sind. Treu nach dem Motto "Wenn du mit einem Finger auf andere zeigst, zeigen drei Finger immernoch in deine eigene Richtung." 
Fragen, die du dir selbst innerlich stellen kannst: "Welchen Teil in mir spiegeln mir Menschen wider, die an Übernatürliches glauben?" oder "Welcher Teil in mir sieht Menschen, die an Übernatürliches glauben, als Schwächlinge und Idioten - Und warum?"
Und vorweg: Jede Frage, die du mit "Weil die, na weil die ..." zu beantworten versuchst, schießt am Sinn dieser eigenen Fragestellung vorbei. Wie oben schon gesagt: Es geht weniger um Glauben als vielmehr um Ehrlichkeit zu sich selbst.

Zu deiner Frage-Problematik (Agnostiker <> Priester) möchte ich - aus meiner Sicht - gern folgendes Antworten:



> Agnostiker sagt zu Priester: "Wie kann es Gott geben, wenn er sich nie Zeigt? Wenn es so viel Leid und Krieg gibt?"
> Priester sagt zu Agnostiker: "Es ist eine Prüfung deines Glaubens, mein Sohn."


Der Priester sagt nur eine Teilwahrheit. Und es ist eine kirchliche Teilwahrheit.



> Agnostiker sagt zu XYZ: "Wie kann es Gott geben, wenn er sich nie Zeigt? Wenn es so viel Leid und Krieg gibt?"
> XYZ: "Gott existiert unabhängig von dieser Welt. Leid und Krieg sind in dieser Welt nötig. Ja sie würde garnicht existieren können, ohne diese beiden Pole. Du siehst nur weisse Kreide auf einer schwarzen Tafel. Genauso kannst du nur Erfahrungen, getrennt vom Göttlichen, machen, wenn du Gott vergisst."


Wie schon gesagt: Diese Welt existiert, damit wir unabhängig von Gott (oder dem "göttlichen" - wie mans nennen mag), alle Erfahrungen machen können, die wir wollen. Diese Welt ist unser Spielplatz. Und unsere Körper sind unsere Vehikel, um diese Erfahrungen machen zu können.
Alles ist erlaubt, alles ist (eingeschränkt) möglich und alles hat Konsequenzen, die uns (die Seelen) hier über mehrere Leben (an andere Seelen) "binden".
Wenn du mir zB "böses" tust und ich hab keine Ahnung warum und dir nicht vergeben kann, will ich dafür Rache und Genugtuung. Wenn ich diese in dem einen Leben nicht bekomme, hängt diese "offene Rechnung" noch solange nach, bis ich (energetisch) das von dir wiederhab, was du mir genommen hast. Und das löst wiederum in dir was aus, was mich an dich bindet, weil du zu dem Zeitpunkt vergessen haben wirst, wofür ich dir das angetan hab.
Und so streiten sich die Lebewesen schon durch etliche Existenzen, durch etliche Leben, in verschiedensten Rollen hinweg und tun sich sonstwas für Sachen an.

Das ist meine Wahrheit.


----------



## Topperharly (20. März 2009)

ich bin agnostiker...


----------



## Davatar (20. März 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ich schere das Thema ganz und garnicht über den "Kirchenkamm". Gott ist für mich ein Irrglaube, eine Illusion der Menschen, die Angst davor haben, dass ihr Leben keinen höheren Sinn hat. Ich behaupte, dass das Leben keinen großen Sinn hat. Der Mensch lebt (aus meiner Sicht) aus reiner Gewohnheit. Bevor er in dem Alter ist, um ordentlich darüber nachzudenken, was der Sinn seines Daseins ist, hat er sich schon daran gewöhnt zu leben.
> 
> Schwer dafür die richtigen Worte zu finden, damit das was ich meine richtig rüber kommt.^^
> 
> ...


Nunja wenn Du argumentierst jemand der an Gott glaubt hätte Angst davor, dass sein Leben *keinen höheren Sinn haben könnte* (und ich sage bewusst könnte), könnte ich genauso argumentieren, dass Du im Gegenzug einfach davor Angst hast, dass Dein Leben *tatsächlich einen höheren Sinn haben könnte*, aber das ist Haarspalterei, drum tu ich das nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich finde es gut, dass mittlerweile sachlich argumentiert wird und nicht mehr so emotional wie zu Beginn. Dazu 3 Daumen hoch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



> Ich habe eine Trotzhaltung, eine Stänkerhaltung, ja. Aber nicht aus ,dem von Dir, genannten Grund. Den Grund habe ich schon genannt. Schwäche.


Nunja auch bei diesem Punkt ist es genau gleich. Was Du als Schwäche betrachtest wird umgekehrt als Stärke betrachtet ^^



> (Bei dem "in ihrem Herzen tragen" stoßen wir wieder auf einen guten Punkt, den ich äußerst gerne kritisiere. Der Gedanke daran, das etwas in uns ist. Sei es die Seele oder sonst irgendwas. Wenn die Leute davon Reden, dass sie "das gute" (Nur ein Beispiel) in Dir spüren können. Für mich gibt es soetwas nicht. Der Mensch ist für mich Fleisch, Knochen, Blut und Elektrizität im Gehirn, die dafür sorgt, dass sich alles bewegt.)


Da stimm ich Dir voll und ganz zu. Zwar mag es durchaus etwas wie "gut" und "böse" geben können, dennoch sind wir als Menschen schlussendlich selbst die, die die Fäden in den Händen halten und selber entscheiden können wie wir handeln. Ich empfinde es ebenfalls als heuchlerisch seine Taten dadurch zu rechtfertigen, man sei halt ein guter/böser Mensch. Ausserdem scheint gut und böse sowieso recht subjektiv zu sein. Es ist ein Massstab, den wir uns selbst erschaffen haben.



> Agnostiker sagt zu Priester: "Wie kann es Gott geben, wenn er sich nie Zeigt? Wenn es so viel Leid und Krieg gibt?"
> Priester sagt zu Agnostiker: "Es ist eine Prüfung deines Glaubens, mein Sohn."
> 
> Was soll der Agnostiker da antworten? Garnichts, es gibt kein Argument auf diesen und ähnliche Sätze.


Nunja, ich würde eher sagen, "Warum sollte er es nötig haben sich in Zeiten von Leid und Krieg zu zeigen, wenn er es in der Zeit ohne Krieg und ohne Leid auch nicht tut? Wäre es dann nicht scheinheilig sich als den grossen Retter zu offenbaren, wenn man dem Mensch selbst die Entscheidung über sein Tun überlässt?" oder anders und auch relativ hart: "Wir haben die Mittel und Wege, unsere Probleme selbst zu lösen, warum sollte sich dann jemand von aussen einmischen?"



> Das stimmt. Derjenige der danach sucht findet es. Nicht weil es da ist, sondern weil er es sich einbildet. Weil er es will. (Stichwort: Stigmata")


Heikle Aussage...wenn ich nach etwas suche besteht natürlich die Möglichkeit, dass ich es finde. Vermutlich ist die Möglichkeit es zu finden wesentlich höher als wenn ich nicht danach suche. Denn wenn man etwas sucht, das man auch finden kann, kann es auch jemand finden, der nicht danach sucht. Nur ist die Chance, quasi darüber zu stolpern halt geringer als wenn man danach sucht. ^^


PS: "Leider" muss ich die Diskussion heute Nachmittag für ne Woche verlassen, da ich in die Ferien fahr. Aber sollte übernächste Woche weiterhin diskutiert werden bin ich gern wieder dabei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yadiz (20. März 2009)

> Agnostiker sagt zu Priester: "Wie kann es Gott geben, wenn er sich nie Zeigt? Wenn es so viel Leid und Krieg gibt?"
> Priester sagt zu Agnostiker: "Es ist eine Prüfung deines Glaubens, mein Sohn."
> 
> Was soll der Agnostiker da antworten? Garnichts, es gibt kein Argument auf diesen und ähnliche Sätze.



Ein Agnostiker würde eine solche Frage nie stellen: Da alleine der Zusammenhang "Gott - Leid auf der Welt /oder auch nicht" reine Hypothese ist. 
Ein Agnostiker glaubt das was Fakt und zu 100% bewießen ist und lässt das offen, was er nicht wissen kann: Beispielsweise die Existenz eines Gott.

Dieser Zusammenhang ist wichtig: Agnostiker verleugnen Gott nicht, genauso wenig wie sie sagen, dass es ihn gibt.



Das ist genau wie mit den Zeitungsartikeln ohne Quellenangaben. 
Ohne Quelle kann man noch so viel schreiben. Ob es wahr ist, ist die andere Sache.

Aber deswegen ist Religion ja auch eine "Glaubenssache" - weil man daran glauben kann oder auch nicht. 
Wissen ist dennoch meiner Ansicht > Glauben.



Lg


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (20. März 2009)

Yadiz schrieb:


> Ein Agnostiker würde eine solche Frage nie stellen: Da alleine der Zusammenhang "Gott - Leid auf der Welt /oder auch nicht" reine Hypothese ist.
> Ein Agnostiker glaubt das was Fakt und zu 100% bewießen ist und lässt das offen, was er nicht wissen kann: Beispielsweise die Existenz eines Gott.
> 
> Dieser Zusammenhang ist wichtig: Agnostiker verleugnen Gott nicht, genauso wenig wie sie sagen, dass es ihn gibt.
> ...



Wer die Frage stellt ist egal und Haarspalterei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurushimi (20. März 2009)

Auf keiner Welt und in keiner Epoche zeigt die Geschichte eine Religion auf, die eine rationale Grundlage besitzt. Die Religion ist eine Krücke für diejenigen, welche das Unbekannte nicht aus eigener Kraft meistern. Dennoch haben die meisten Leute eine Religion, wie man Schuppen hat, vergeuden Zeit und Geld dafür und finden es schön, damit herumzutun.
Die Leben des Lazarus Long, Zwischenstück (aus den Tagebüchern), S. 362
Gott ist allmächtig, allwissend und voll von Güte - so steht es geschrieben. Wenn Ihr Verstand in der Lage ist, an diese drei göttlichen Attribute gleichzeitig zu glauben, dann habe ich einen tollen Handel für Sie! Keine Schecks bitte. bar und in kleinen Scheinen.
Die Leben des Lazarus Long, Zwischenstück (aus den Tagebüchern), S. 372


----------



## spectrumizer (20. März 2009)

Kurushimi schrieb:


> Auf keiner Welt und in keiner Epoche zeigt die Geschichte eine Religion auf, die eine rationale Grundlage besitzt. Die Religion ist eine Krücke für diejenigen, welche das Unbekannte nicht aus eigener Kraft meistern. [...]


Jein. Auf der einen Seite ja. Religion als "Massenware" hat den Menschen unterm Strich immer mehr geschadet als genützt. Aber für jemanden, der auf der Suche ist und solche Dinge als neutralen Wegweiser zu nutzen weiss, für den kann es sehr nützlich sein. Letztendlich kommt man dann wieder zu dem Punkt, dass im Leben jeder für sich selbst die Verantwortung trägt. Und wer sich selbst Religionen so ausliefert, darf sich nicht wundern, wenn das evtl. irgendwann nicht den gewünschten Effekt bringt. "Glaube ist kein Fallschirm für den Sturz ins Jenseits."

Als ich mich damals noch mit Religionen beschäftigt habe, fande ich die Erklärungen, die aus dem indischen (bzw. vedischen) kommt, was oder wer Gott ist, wie er existieren kann und wie man ihn erleben und erfahren kann, am rationellsten, logischsten, praktischsten nachvollziehbar dargelegt.
Wer sich damit tiefer befassen will, dem kann ich da die "Bhagavad Gita" empfehlen, mit den Kommentaren von "Paramahamsa Yogananda" oder "A.C. Bhaktivedanta Swami Prabhupada". Wobei letztere einen hohen Anspruch auf "Religion als absolute Wahrheit" setzt. Aber wer das so stehen lassen und zwischen den Zeilen lesen kann, den kann es imho sehr bereichern.


----------



## 11Raiden (18. August 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Ich finde es iwie sehr faszinierend... die Menschen... wie sie darauf kommen entscheidungen zu treffen, die eigentlich total sinnlos oder gar gefährlicher sind als die alternative...
> Im Grunde funktioniert ein Mensch - physologisch gesehen - nicht anders als eine Maschine:
> Elektrische Ströme steuern alles.
> Aber ich kann nicht verstehen, wie es sein kann, das aus elektrischen Strömen, aus chemischen Reaktionen und dem ganzen  kram unser Denken entsteht.
> ...


Hm..
laß mich raten.. *Aussehen und dein Schreibweise analysiert*
Du bist Student, oder ehemaliger Studenabsolvent, eher Student...
*orakelt*
Du hast Fachrichtung Arzt oder Psychater bzw. Psychologe..
*wendet sich an seinem Geistführer* (scherz)

So nun mal ernsthaft:
wir sind lebende Wesen und entwickeln uns aufgrund der Evolution in der Natur und demLeben an sich.
Der Roboter ist eine Maschine, das heißt er lebt nicht, er existiert nur, er ist nur so schlau, wie der Programmierer ihn gemacht hat und somit kommt er zu keinem Ergebnis. Ihn stört das nciht, weil nciht lebt und sich keine eigenständigen Gedanken machen kann.

So ich glaube (Wortspiel), das war abschließend und verständlich defeniert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Neuronen koppeln  sich an den Rezeptoren...lassen wir das, wenn es Dich wirklcih interessiert, dann solltest Du Dich eingehend(er) damit beschäftigen.

Eine selbst erarbeitete Erklärung bringt Dir mehr, als wenn ich Dir hier Fachwörter um die Ohren haue (weil ohne die wird das unter Umständen noch langatmiger als sonst schon(vor allem bei mir), wenn man gegenüber einem Laien sich verständlich ausdrücken möchte). ^^


----------



## Magnor84 (18. August 2009)

es gibt ja auch ein schönes sprichwort:" Ich denke also bin ich!" und wenn ich oder irgendjemand sonst denkt es gibt oder gibt keinen gott, seele etc. , dann glauben die das halt, gefährlich wirds nur wenn man seinen glauben irgendjemand aufzwingen will! (siehe 10000 jahre geschichte) ich selbst glaube an mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ol@f (18. August 2009)

> Wie entsteht unser Denken?, Gibt es eine Seele? Glaubst du an etwas?



Hmm, ich finde man sollte die Fragen "eher" unabhängig von einander klären, sehe da nicht notwendigerweise einen Zusammenhang.


----------

